# Moving from 2.4 to 2.6 guide

## Jeedo

I just recently got 2.6 working and thought i should shere my experiance with the community.

first of all, note that moving between kernel branches is different than moving between minor version numbers, modules for example are handled differently so you're going to need module-init-tools lucky for you gentoo gets these for you,

```

emerge sys-kernel/development-sources

```

this will fetch module-init-tools for you as well as, at time of writing 2.6.0_beta2

While waiting for the kernel to emerge i'm going to explain a bit more about how module-init-tools work, basically they place the new module-handlers like lsmod to /sbin and move the old one to /sbin/lsmod.old , then those handlers detect what kernel you're using at boot, whether it's 2.4 or 2.5/2.6 and forward the kernel to the appropriate module-tools, this is done transperantly to the user so you can, like i do dual boot between between 2.4 and 2.6 without changing any settings at all.

When the kernel is done emergeing emerge prints some instructions about varius things you must select in the new kernel, which may or may not be selected for you already, also note that the instructions for the 2.4 install are still true but they are as follows:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>    Warning: For your kernel to function properly, there are several
> 
>    options that you will need to ensure are in the kernel proper -- that
> ...

 

after taking note of these instructions,  do make menuconfig or xconfig or something else depending on your taste, after you think you're done it's time to compile the kernel. This is NOT done in the same way as in the 2.4 kernels where you would do:

```

make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install

```

but rather like this:

```

make && make modules_install

```

this is because 'make' is now an alias for 'make bzImage modules vmlinux' for more info do a 

```

make help

```

or read the docs.

After this it's pretty straightforward if you've ever compiled a 2.4 kernel do a 

```

mv /boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage.old

cp /usr/src/linux-beta/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot

```

And create the appropriate Grub/LILO configuration for this, besides the title and name of the bzImage this should be just like a 2.4-kernel boot configuration

----------

## Voffinn

good article ;>

----------

## Config

Good article   :Very Happy: 

Though, I want to point out something: the real pain isn't really migrating the kernel, it's migrating the system, i.e., you have to have 2 versions of nvidia-kernel installed, one for each version, then, how to handle the alsa-stuff,  if you like to keep the 2.4 kernels running etc.

My 2 cents

----------

## scriptkiddie

i have three kernels running on my system and everything seems to work fine as long as you follow the instructions and don't varry off path very often with crazy ideas

----------

## Halanegri

Well, I always compile the kernel like this:

```
make bzImage modules modules_install
```

You also forgot that you have to create the /sys directory manually.

It's also good to make the /usr/src/linux symlink to point to your new kernel(otherwise nvidia-kernel won't find the kernel sources), because the development-sources ebuild just makes a new one called /usr/src/linux-beta, but the mm-sources ebuild does take care of this.

----------

## TecHunter

just compile 2.6.0-test2 yesterday.no problem till now

----------

## ebrostig

Great info..

Maybe you should also mention that it is a good idea to actually name the kernel images in /boot after the version?

I always name my kernels like:

```

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root      1613675 Jun 24 14:14 vmlinuz-2.5.73-mm1

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root      1611918 Jun 30 13:44 vmlinuz-2.5.73-mm2

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root      1615402 Jul  7 14:08 vmlinuz-2.5.74-mm2

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root      1775953 Jul  9 20:35 vmlinuz-2.5.74-mm3

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root      1871564 Jul 17 14:15 vmlinuz-2.6.0-test1-mm1

```

By doing so, I can always see which kernel is which.

Another added benefit is that you just have to add another entry to grub.conf for each new kernel and you can boot into any given version if something fails.

Also, always keep working kernels around until new kernels have been tested thoroughly.

I personally uses mm-sources since they have several scheduling algortithms that you can choose from, elevator, CFQ or deadline.

Erik

----------

## OneOfOne

another tinny tip  :Wink: 

a simple 

```
make install
```

 will install the kernel into /boot and give it a good name (ex. /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.0-test1-mm2)

peace

----------

## TecHunter

 *OneOfOne wrote:*   

> another tinny tip 
> 
> a simple 
> 
> ```
> ...

 good

----------

## arand

 *OneOfOne wrote:*   

> another tinny tip 
> 
> a simple 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Quick question, will make install mount your boot partion?

----------

## Camoes

no it will not mount it.

Another question, has someone successfully gotten wlan with the 2.6 kernels to work ?. The modules (yenta-socket, hermes, orinoco, orinoco_cs) load with no problem, but no eth0, or wlan0 interface shows up for me :/

----------

## MaxX

i'm right now trying 2.6.0-beta2 but in one fact the old 2.4. documentation is wrong -> in 2.6.0 the HighPoint RAID driver is missing, the controller driver is there but not the softraid support.  :Sad: 

if someone knows more than me in this case or if i'm just extremly blind i'd appreciate any help...

thanks in advance

Jan

----------

## pmjdebruijn

Well,

how do I install alsa and lm-sensors on a 2.6 system? Won't that fsck up my modules as alsa and lm-sensors are integrated in to 2.6 ???

(NOTE: I do not have a 2.4 kernel)

Bye,

DrZ

----------

## gunman

 *drz wrote:*   

> Well,
> 
> how do I install alsa and lm-sensors on a 2.6 system? Won't that fsck up my modules as alsa and lm-sensors are integrated in to 2.6 ???
> 
> (NOTE: I do not have a 2.4 kernel)
> ...

 

alsa is already integrated into 2.6! no more emerge alsa after recompiling a kernel!  :Smile: 

-gunnar

----------

## pmjdebruijn

Well yeah, the modules are integrated... but they still need a boot script to load the modules, etc...

How can I get that?

Bye,

DrZ

----------

## linux_weenie

also don't forget to change the symlink from your old kernel to the new one. i was using the linux-beta symlink that portage created when i downloaded it, so 

```
emerge nvidia-kernel
```

 didn't work until i switched the symlink.

-Will

----------

## GentooBox

Halanegri

-

try this out:

```

make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install && mount /boot/ && cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/

```

----------

## Gibberx

 *drz wrote:*   

> Well yeah, the modules are integrated... but they still need a boot script to load the modules, etc...
> 
> How can I get that?
> 
> Bye,
> ...

 I just compiled ALSA into my kernel. After quickly checking what the help menus in menuconfig say, it seems that they didn't give any module names to load for ALSA. But, if you compile it into your kernel, you won't need any modules autoloaded (which is what /etc/init.d/alsasound does).

----------

## MrStaticVoid

 *GentooBox wrote:*   

> Halanegri
> 
> -
> 
> try this out:
> ...

 

make dep is no longer necessary.    :Wink: 

----------

## dreamer3

Anyone know how 2.6 plays with LVM?  I couldn't find the kernel option for LVM like in 2.4 so I'm afraid to ever try it until I hear from someone...

----------

## maw

Am I right in thinking that if you set up your module aliases properly the kernel will autoload ALSA for you when it needs it?

Otherwise, shove it in modules.autoload or something. Or write your own ALSA module loading script...

----------

## Uranus

so were the interactivity (or something) bugs fixed in 2.6 ?

----------

## beandog

 *Quote:*   

> Another question, has someone successfully gotten wlan with the 2.6 kernels to work ?. The modules (yenta-socket, hermes, orinoco, orinoco_cs) load with no problem, but no eth0, or wlan0 interface shows up for me :/

 

No, but I have gotten them to load and connect fine using Knoppix 3.1 or 3.2

Kinda frustrates me that the Gentoo Live CD (1.4 rc4) doesn't.  Maybe 1.4 does.  I dunno.  I'm downloading it right now.

steve

----------

## relyt

 *arand wrote:*   

> Quick question, will make install mount your boot partion?

 

It can, if you edit /sbin/installkernel

----------

## arkane

 *dreamer3 wrote:*   

> Anyone know how 2.6 plays with LVM?  I couldn't find the kernel option for LVM like in 2.4 so I'm afraid to ever try it until I hear from someone...

 

It's in there.  You may have to set the experimental flag in the beginning part of the configuration for it to be seen.

I've yet to use it on 2.6, but I've ran across the option half a zillion times, and I have the experimental flag checked.

----------

## Diezel

Ok, still trying 2.6.0-test1   :Embarassed: 

And I'm having a little problem. The bootup works fine, and I'm amased by the fact that 2.6 reads my battery state by default with ACPI on  :Smile:  ooohhhh HAPPY DAYS  :Smile: 

The problem is X. It wont start. I can't find why. I have a Radeon. Everything worked just fine with 2.4 so what might I be doing wrong?

I had DRI enabled in kernel and tried to shut it of, with the same result. Any good ideas guys?

----------

## hertog

Any hints on how stuff works (or not) with the nForce2 (nforce-net) motherboards?

Officially, nVidia is not yet supporting the 2.6.0 (nor the 2.5.x) kernel tree, but will release drivers as soon as 2.6.0 goes out of beta.

Anyone any luck with these?

----------

## GTVincent

 *hertog wrote:*   

> Any hints on how stuff works (or not) with the nForce2 (nforce-net) motherboards?
> 
> Officially, nVidia is not yet supporting the 2.6.0 (nor the 2.5.x) kernel tree, but will release drivers as soon as 2.6.0 goes out of beta.
> 
> Anyone any luck with these?

 

I have not yet been able to try it myself, but there are patches to the nvidia source files going around that should make you able to use nvnet with 2.6 kernels. Here's a link to a post on nforcershq: http://www.nforcershq.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=24127&sid=66ac41e5baffbd4823a2dfe36f6965e4

It seems to work, as long as acpi=off.

----------

## ckovacs

Although "test2" appears to have numerous usb updates applied

to it, I still can't get my usb mouse to work. It's a MS optical wheel

mouse that works perfectly under the 2.4 series. Is everyone still

having the mouse problems? I've tried compiling everything into

the kernel as well as everything as modules. Also my intel

card is no longer working (under 2.6) the e100 driver doesn't 

seem to work. Again, this work flawlessly under 2.4. Any insight

would be appreciated.

Corey

----------

## craftyc

 *Halanegri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> You also forgot that you have to create the /sys directory manually.
> 
> 

 

What's that about? I never knew you had to do that.

----------

## MooktaKiNG

I have Hardware Promise Raid, and i have set the promise 76 module compiled in.

It doesn't work.

I have also been looking for the other software raid etc options that was mensioned in the qoutes in the first post. But i just couldn't find it. Don't know why.

The options were:

support for IDE RAID controllers

and Support Promise software RAID (Fasttrak(tm)

Has anyone got this to work?

I'm using test3 by the way.

----------

## Seph64

 *ckovacs wrote:*   

> Although "test2" appears to have numerous usb updates applied
> 
> to it, I still can't get my usb mouse to work. It's a MS optical wheel
> 
> mouse that works perfectly under the 2.4 series. Is everyone still
> ...

 

I am experiencing the same problem with a MS Intellimouse Explorer. And I tried the exact same thing this guy did. Nothing I have tried makes the Intellimouse work. I have to use an old Ball Mouse to use 2.6 correctly.

----------

## norvillebarnes

 *Seph64 wrote:*   

>  *ckovacs wrote:*   Although "test2" appears to have numerous usb updates applied
> 
> to it, I still can't get my usb mouse to work. It's a MS optical wheel
> 
> mouse that works perfectly under the 2.4 series. Is everyone still
> ...

 

This may not be of help to your situation, but I was experiencing similar problems until I changed the protocol in my XF86Config from "auto" to "IMPS/2". Worked like a charm with both a standard PS/2 and a MS USB optical.

----------

## Seph64

It's not a XFree86 problem. The Optical light doesn't turn on when the kernel boots.

----------

## nsahoo

can I use nvidia drivers in both 2.4 and 2.6 ? When I am trying to switch between 2.4 and 2.6, nvidia module compiled with one does not load with the other? is there a way to have two instances and switch between them as needed ?

----------

## sdriesner

I'd really like to see how kernel 2.6 runs on my old PII 300, so I'm trying it out, but from 2.6.0-test1 to 2.6.0-test3 I'm seeing the same problem at boot:

  Cannot mount or read hda6 or "hda6"

  Please append a correct "root=" option to your grub config

  Kernel Panic (blah blah blah)

Now, I've been fiddling with 2.4 series kernels for a while, and I've

always been able to get them to boot using grub.  My 2.6 config is

almost identical to my 2.4 config in /boot/grub/grub.conf

############## begin grub.conf ##############

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 1.4 (2.4.21)

root (hd0,0)

kernel=(hd0,0)/boot/bzImage.2.4.21 root=/dev/hda6 ro hdc=ide-scsi

title=Gentoo Linux 1.4 (2.6.0-test3)

root (hd0,0)

kernel=(hd0,0)/boot/bzImage-2.6.0-test3 root=/dev/hda6 ro hdc=ide-scsi

############## end grub.conf #############

Below is my fstab setup

################### begin fstab ####################

# <fs>          <mountpoint>    <type>  	<opts>      	<dump/pass>

/dev/hda1     /boot	      reiserfs	     noauto,noatime,notail	1 2

/dev/hda6     /                 reiserfs       noatime		 	      0 1

/dev/hda5     none           swap	   sw			              0 0

/dev/fd0       /mnt/floppy  auto	   defaults,user,noauto	      0 0

/dev/cdrom   /mnt/cdrom	 iso9660      defaults,user,noauto,ro	0 0

none		/proc		proc		defaults	  	         0 0

none		/dev/shm     tmpfs	    defaults		            0 0

################### end fstab ####################

I have Reiserfs enabled in my kernel config, I'm telling /dev to mount

at boot.  The 2.4.21 kernel configured above boots every time like a champ,

but the 2.6 kernel always gives me a kernel panic when it tries to mount

/dev/hda6 to /.

Any ideas?  Your help would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.

----------

## nsahoo

tried 2.6 in my box and .. not impressed.

The first thing that I noticed was mouse freezes once in a while, as if getting stuck in mud while moving across the screen   :Evil or Very Mad: 

then, it didn't really feel fast. 2.4 after gentoo patch is better.   :Smile:  or may be I could not perceive the difference because my system IS good.

So .. why bother. I am not moving onto it, until gentoo-source embraces it.

The only benefit that I saw was high memory support worked the first time I tried it. But, gentoo-sources-r6 apparently has fixed it, and it works without a glitch. 

And am I missing something, or ReiseFS4 didn't get included in 2.6?

----------

## Lactic

I just got 2.6.0-test3 operating ok. I had issues with nvidia-kernel until someone said I had to use `ACCEPTED_KEYWORDS="~i386" emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx` and then it went fine. My sound still doesn't work, but that's not a huge deal for me.

What is weird though, is when I go into X+fluxbox, Eterm, aterm, and xterm all crash and close immediately when loading them. I haven't played enough or looked for anything in my error logs, but they did (and still) work fine in 2.4.20-gentoo-r2 and 2.4.20-gentoo-r6.

I, as someone noted, had to create /sys (I got a message in my boot script stating /sys was not created, and to create it.) Once I did, my SCSI controller (a Compaq SMART2-SL) only showed the partitions there, not in /dev, so I had to modify /etc/fstab so my /home direcotyr mounted properly in 2.6. This had to be changed back (along with the linux symlink) when booting back to 2.4 (as should be expected.)

I also did what someone suggested elsewhere, create a linux-stable to go with the linux-beta, and symlinked 'linux' to these symlinks. I also, as noted in this post, renamed all my bzImages to append the kernel ebuild that was used.

When I ran make && make modules_install with /boot mounted, it moved vmlinuz and config to the boot partition on its own, but I use bzImage, so I removed them and unmounted boot next time I compiled the 2.6 kernel.

Last thing I can think of right now, is I created a 'video' directory in /usr/src/ and copied & renamed nvidia.o from my various kernels so everytime I recompile one, I can recopy them if re-emerging nvidia-kernel removed them (which it did for me).

----------

## water

 *sdriesner wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Any ideas?  Your help would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.

 

Disable "mount at boot" 

On a Knoppix-system, it did the trick for me.

and if you not already have this: 

```

rc-update add devfsd boot
```

----------

## Zarathustra[H]

 *nsahoo wrote:*   

> tried 2.6 in my box and .. not impressed.
> 
> The first thing that I noticed was mouse freezes once in a while, as if getting stuck in mud while moving across the screen  
> 
> then, it didn't really feel fast. 2.4 after gentoo patch is better.   or may be I could not perceive the difference because my system IS good.
> ...

 

Did you somehow miss 4 very important letters as regards this kernel? (BETA)

If we were expecting ti to work well already, it wouldnt be called a beta kernel   :Razz:   We are jusat testing it for the fun of it and out of interest.

----------

## wishkah

I ran test1 for some weeks, without ANY issues - really, NOTHING went wrong. It's amazing how stable this "beta" is, I wish every final would be that great   :Very Happy: 

So if you think about trying it, go ahead. It's not hard, and will work almost for sure - oh, did I mention I ran the beta on a laptop? Without any issues? I guess I said so   :Cool:  Having alsa in the kernel really makes life easier, not to mention the better ACPI support, often had issues with the 2.4 in that field (toshiba really bitches around with that stuff   :Wink:  ).

Compiling test3 ATM, hopefully that runs just as smooth as test1 did.

----------

## FxChiP

To those having problems with IntelliMouse Opticals on USB:

Did you enable USB support, and USB HID support? HIDBP mouse might not make a difference (but it's said to be a sort of hack)...

Finally, did you enable Input core support as well as the input support for keyboards, mice, etc.? 

I haven't tried the development-sources so they might have changed, but this is what I would suggest for, say, a 2.4 kernel.

----------

## allex87

I am having the same issues with the USB m$ mouse.. I am using hotplug to autoload modules, but i will try to load modules manually, see what happens...

----------

## allex87

OK, I solved the problem!!! run from a console 

modprobe hid

To load it automatically:

Create a file: /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6. In that file, simply put all the modules you would like to load automatically. Simply put the text hid there!

I am now experiencing problems with my sound card...I get errors that say: Unable to open audio device '/dev/mixer'.

Anyone knows what the problem is now?

Thanks,

Alex.

----------

## raid517

Hi I tried to download the latest development sources as instructed above, however every time I try I keep getting kicked out of all of the portage servers and I just get a message saying modules-init-tools 0.9.12.tar.bz2.... Connection times out', or 'no path to file' or '404 file not found', what's going on? Where have the modules-init-tools got to? I can use emerge for just about anything else. 

Q

----------

## Zarathustra[H]

 *raid517 wrote:*   

> Hi I tried to download the latest development sources as instructed above, however every time I try I keep getting kicked out of all of the portage servers and I just get a message saying modules-init-tools 0.9.12.tar.bz2.... Connection times out', or 'no path to file' or '404 file not found', what's going on? Where have the modules-init-tools got to? I can use emerge for just about anything else. 
> 
> Q

 

This happened to me as well.

I dont know what went wrong but I am guessing some portage servers just dont have the file available..

SOLUTION:

Google for the exact file name, download it manually.  Su to root and copy the file to your /usr/portage/distfiles/ folder.

After that just emerge again.  it will now find the file and not attempt to download it.

----------

## ian!

Wow! Just moved to 2.6.0-beta4-mm1 (mm-sources). All I have to say that it simply works! It's great! It's fast! Outstanding! Not having a single problem!

Build kernel.

Reboot.

Works...

 :Very Happy: 

ian

----------

## hertog

Hmm, with vailla test4 my system keeps haning on the hotplug part. But that could have something to do with the nForce2-ishness of the mobo (however, no external net, sound or agp stuff has been emerged for it by me)

----------

## raid517

 *Quote:*   

> This happened to me as well.
> 
> I dont know what went wrong but I am guessing some portage servers just dont have the file available..
> 
> SOLUTION:
> ...

 

I did google it, but that file seems to be as rare as gold dust right now. I found a bunch of older ones, but nothing much more recent. I believe the latest version is modules-init-tools 0.9.13 Do you where to get this, or can anyone supply a link?

Thanks in advance.

Q

----------

## Wedge_

ftp://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/rusty/modules/module-init-tools-0.9.13-pre2.tar.bz2 works for me.

----------

## SnowDeath

I would like to know if *anyone* with reiserfs as their root mount is able to successfully run the 2.6 kernel - I am able to boot the kernel, but it mounts my root partition (/dev/hda3 or /dev/root as mtab is calling it) read-only and it fails when trying to remount as read-write.

Now, I am able to boot it all the way up, login, and remount / as read-write with the following commands:

cd /

mount /dev/root / -o remount,rw

I also created a file "/etc/fastboot" and that doesn't help either.  Any suggestions?

*update*

Ok, just hackz0ring around  :Wink:    I did something very ugly, but at least I know where the problem is now.  I copied my /etc/init.d/checkfs and checkroot  files to backups, blanked the originals, and added the following to checkroot:

mount -t reiserfs /dev/hda3 /

mount -t reiserfs /dev/hda3 / -o remount,rw

Very ugly, but at least now the system boots correctly after that. Submitting a bug now.

*update again*

Submitted Bug 27443

*Resolved*

Well, it appears that it is necessary to set the option "notail" for a reiserfs root partition in /etc/fstab.  All is good after that.Last edited by SnowDeath on Thu Aug 28, 2003 8:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mglauche

 *FxChiP wrote:*   

> To those having problems with IntelliMouse Opticals on USB:
> 
> Did you enable USB support, and USB HID support? HIDBP mouse might not make a difference (but it's said to be a sort of hack)...
> 
> Finally, did you enable Input core support as well as the input support for keyboards, mice, etc.? 
> ...

 

Another thing for the NFORCE2 boards out there - the default 2.6 usb driver is EHCI I think, but nforce2 uses OHCI for the 1.1 stuff. Use the correct driver in the kernel, and everything should work  :Smile:  (at least it did for me  :Wink: 

----------

## SnowDeath

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Another thing for the NFORCE2 boards out there - the default 2.6 usb driver is EHCI I think, but nforce2 uses OHCI for the 1.1 stuff. Use the correct driver in the kernel, and everything should work  (at least it did for me 

 

My usbmouse worked fine using only EHCI-HCD...except for scrollwheel. When I changed to just ohci-hcd, it wouldnt work at all. Finally, I loaded ehci-hcd and then ohci-hcd and all works fine on my nforce2 based A7N8X-DLX

----------

## juliancode

is there any solution to the autoclosing terminal problem? besides that everything works, i cant still ctl-alt out of X, but im a cli type of guy so this kinda blows... 

2.6 seems tight tho

----------

## ultraslacker

 *SnowDeath wrote:*   

> 
> 
> *Resolved*
> 
> Well, it appears that it is necessary to set the option "notail" for a reiserfs root partition in /etc/fstab.  All is good after that.

 

I havent had that problem - running 2.6.0-test4-mm1 with reiserfs on all but boot partition with tail.

----------

## SnowDeath

 *ultraslacker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I havent had that problem - running 2.6.0-test4-mm1 with reiserfs on all but boot partition with tail.

 

It could be a 2.6.0-test4 issue that is fixed in 2.6.0-test4-mm1 perhaps?

----------

## ultraslacker

I ran an assortment of development kernels before test4-mm1 without running into this bug.  It may be specific to certain hardware or kernel config - and I think it more likely that this a kernel bug than a gentoo one.

----------

## raid517

Hi, this is all slightly confusing. I have the new 2.6 kernel test 4 (are you guys talking about an even more recent version?, if so what's the link??). Anyhoo. I can follow the first part of the instructions very easily. But since I'm still pretty new to linux the other things that were said don't make much sense to me yet. What does 'making a symlink to point to your new kernel' mean - and how do I do that? Also, what does 'making the /sys directory manually' mean? Do I just have to makedir /sys ? (That is sys will be located in / directory?) Is that all I have to do, or is there something else?

Sorry for these dumb n00b questions, but once I know I won't forget.  :Smile: 

Thanks in advance for any advice you can offer.

Q

----------

## raid517

Damn... What's the deal with the networking thing? They have removed PPP over ATM support from the kernel options. Are they crazy? Half of Europe uses this protocoll. Man that sucks...

Now I won't be able to communicate with my ISP. Is this because it's beta, or for some other reason?

Q

----------

## viperlin

kerneltrap made this tutorial on upgrading from 2.4 to 2.6

http://kerneltrap.org/node/view/799

 :Cool: 

----------

## raid517

Yeah thanks... I think that's what it wants... Not much works without that 'linux' symlink in /usr/src. so I was kind of wondering how to create it.

While we're on the subject.... I followed the instructions in the docs to the best of my ability I downloaded and installed the sources as directed and then ran the following:

```
make menuconfig

make bzImage (no need for make dep any more). 

make modules

make modules_install
```

Then I did:

```
# pwd

    /usr/src/linux-2.6.0-test4

    # mv arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage-2.6.0-test4 

    # mv System.map /boot/System.map-2.6.0-test4 

    # cd /boot

    # rm System.map

    # ln -s System.map-2.6.0-test4 System.map 
```

Then:

```
#nano -w grub.conf

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0) 

kernel (hd1,0)/bzImage-2.6.0-test4  root=/dev/hdb3
```

As per the instructions for the 2.6 kernel on the main pages of kernel trap. But I hit a couple of snags. Well one major one really... When I did this all I got when I rebooted was a blank screen. Just grub and then nothing...

What am I doing wrong?

I definately edited grub to point to my new kernel and have triple checked it since then, but nothing... just an empty screen...

Any suggestions?

Q

PS

I don't know if it's relevant, but I used a script called genkernel to compile my original working kernel. Genkernel set up an initrd which scanned for new hardware whenever the system rebooted. However Genkernel is not compatable with kernel 2.6 yet, so I did it the old way by hand. The gentoo install instructions say if you do things manually, you shouldn't set up an intrd - so I simply commented out the intrd line in grub in order that it wouldn't be looked for during boot. Also Genkernel gave instructions to install hotplug, so I wonder if this might cuase problems too? Any suggestions anyone has would be extremely welcome.Last edited by raid517 on Sun Aug 31, 2003 8:02 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## stonent

I just need to know how to get other programs to know that the kernel sources have changed.  I tried to compile the linux-wlan-ng drivers but it still looks in the 2.4.x directory instead of the new one.

----------

## BillyD

 *raid517 wrote:*   

> Yeah thanks... I think that's what it wants... Not much works without that 'linux' symlink in /usr/src. so I was kind of wondering how to create it......

 

Did you mount your boot partition before you copied over you new bzImage and edited you grub.conf file?  Gentoo does not mount the /boot partition by default on boot up, you need to mount it manually before moving your new kernel image over...

----------

## raid517

Yes I did. It's something of a habit now to always do that when compiling a kernel. So much so that it's now almost second nature. See this  thread for further details of the steps I took and the problems I have encountered.

Thanks.

Q

BTW does anybody know where I can report kernel bugs? Also where would I find a log of the boot up process? Although nothing happend, I would be curious to see if there were any entries there at all. 

Q

----------

## Zarathustra[H]

 *BillyD wrote:*   

>  Gentoo does not mount the /boot partition by default on boot up, you need to mount it manually before moving your new kernel image over...

 

 I wouldnt consider that a Gentoo property..   It just depends on how you set up /etc/fstb when you do your original install.

I mean, if you follow the install guide blindly..  :Razz: 

I would not mount /boot automatically on ANY Linux box.  :Smile: 

----------

## raid517

No, I think the point he's making is that the guide is the tried and tested way to set up gentoo. It's the one peeps can most easily trouble shoot. Stick to the guide and you will get it right etc...

It's still no help to me atm though I'm afraid, although for referrence, this time round I did follow the guide.

Q

----------

## gle

I just thought I would share my experience upgrading to 2.6.

I'll start with ati-drivers. Ah, what a pain. When I try to use the built in apggart is just locks the computer. I can not even switch terminals with the <alt>-<fn*> keys. Though if I switch to another terminal (blindly) and give the three finger salute  :Twisted Evil:   the computer will shutdown and reboot.

Once you switch over to the external agpgart module you will quickly discover "modprobe agpgart" does not work the way it used to, now it does not do very much. You will also need to modprobe the correct agp driver. Logically ati_agp doesn't work for a Radeon card, instead I needed intel_agp. Makes sense once I figured it out, but before that it was truly annoying. If you keep getting an error about not being able to load AGP, try modprobbing every single kernel object in /lib/modules/2.6.0-test4-mm4/kernel/drivers/char/agp/ Then simply ellminate the ones you don't need.  :Twisted Evil: 

That said, be sure that you enable 'Module unloading'  under 'Loadable modules support'. Another very logical step, but for some reason I missed this the first couple times I compiled the kernel (I guess it is no longer enabled by default) and had to do a complete recompile just for this one feature.  :Embarassed: 

I'll also mention sound support. I run a SoundBlaster Live card. It worked perfectly under 2.4.* with the default emu10k1 module. After installing 2.6 using the non-deprecated Alsa drivers there was no sound. Further KDE complained that it could not even start its sound daemon. Solution, make sure you have installed some sort of alsa mixer (I used gnome-alsamixer as it had the least number of dependencies of any that I could find). Once you have the modules installed into the kernel, activate the mixer and unmute the output and pcm channels. Doing this, and recompiling esound, allowed xmms to work, but still no KDE. If you don't use Alsa under 2.4.x I would not reccomend it under 2.6.x. Enable your driver under OSS, just like in 2.4.x and use it the same way.

Once I ditched Alsa in favor of OSS I almost had audio working. It might be possible to recompile aRts, esd, KDE, and whatever else uses audio to make Alsa work. However, that would take so much more time than simply compiling the emu10k1 OSS module and I don't see there being much benefit in the near future. If there is something I am missing here, please let me know.

There was one more little catch for which you might want to watch out. I had a Logitech quickcam plugged into my USB port. When I modprobbed emu10k1 it setup a USB audio device as my default. Apparently it picked up on the fact that the quickcam has a usb microphone attached to it and figured this was more important than the sblive card with actual audio out  :Confused:  . Of course, KDE complained it couldn't start audio (even though kmix showed the emu10k1 audio properties by default). Solution, unplug the quickcam during boot up.

Oh yeah, one more little thing I didn't see in the forum. "emerge sys-kernel/mm-sources" is your friend. Being new to the beta kernels (and the development sources) I had no idea that this was in the portage database.  :Embarassed:  Again, it makes logical sense that 'linux-2.6.0-test4-mm4' is 'mm-sources', but not until after you figure it out. Trying to get this working from the stock 'linux-2.6.0-test4' was plagued with even more problems.

Those problems aside, I really like 2.6. Especially the preemptive kernel. Over all the machine seems more responsive. Thanks to everyone for your posts. Almost every question I had was answered before I could ask it.   :Cool: 

----------

## Narada

 *raid517 wrote:*   

> BTW does anybody know where I can report kernel bugs? Also where would I find a log of the boot up process? Although nothing happend, I would be curious to see if there were any entries there at all.

 

Report kernel bugs at http://bugzilla.kernel.org/ or at https://bugs.gentoo.org/ if Gentoo specific.  Find a log of the boot up process by doing 'dmesg | less' and press 'q' to quit the viewer.  By the way everyone, test4-bk3 is out.

----------

## guard0

man

this is so much nicer

i thought the 2.4 series was a great improvement over 2.2 series, this beats the SNOT out of 2.4..

i can recompile the kernel, listen to an mp3, and post on the gentoo forums without the mp3 skipping, when it did it if i changed from a vty to an X session before...

and i like how if you just make changes to modules, it only compiles the new modules rather than the whole kernel, or all of the other modules...

if the beta is this nice, i cant wait to see a real release

----------

## SnowDeath

reiserfs root partition notail bug using AMD Viper chipset driver has been reported to the kernel bugzilla. 

Bug #1179 

http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1179

----------

## raid517

Why is that a bug?

Q

----------

## roofy

My expiriences....

what happened to the Broadcom BCM5700 support in the 2.6 kernel....?

so i enable the only broadcom there, which was the tigon3...it didnt work, so i decided to try out the new kernel without the internet, its really fast, at least the mouse is fast, and im also getting the problem where my terminal crashes instantly "cannot found a terminal device", i hope these 2 issues are fixed soon, cuz 2.6 looks very promising

----------

## Narada

 *roofy wrote:*   

> im also getting the problem where my terminal crashes instantly "cannot found a terminal device", i hope these 2 issues are fixed soon, cuz 2.6 looks very promising

 

To use a terminal you must enable /dev/pty support in the kernel.  For better driver support you must tell them which driver you want included to be sure that it gets their attention.

----------

## hulmeman

Ive installed kernel 2.6.0-beta4-r3, had no problems, but when i do:

emerge nvidia-kernel

I get::

/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh:  line 98: epatch: command not found

/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh:  line 103: epatch: command not found

>> source unpacked

make: Makefile: Nosuch file or directory

make:  *** No rule to make target 'Makefile'.  Stop.

XXXX/nvidia-kernel_1.0.4496-r1 failed

Any ideas?

Baz

[/i]

----------

## Roguelazer

Thought I'd share my 2.6 experience:

Installed 2.6test4 fine. Rebooted and realized that I'd forgotten to do make modules_install. Very thankfully, that first kernel had very few modules. Also realized that I'd forgotten to make /sys. Oops. Recompile, make modules_install, mkdir /sys, reboot and yay! Then I tried to run X. It started fine, but when it quit the comp froze. Rebooted and tried xdirectfb instead. The comp crashed.

Take two

Installed 2.6test4-r1 fine. Installed everything properly, deselecting the riva framebuffer and building in the vesa one. No more bootsplash, but X now works good. Now if only I could get that bootsplash without X crashing upon exit...

----------

## roofy

 *Quote:*   

>  For better driver support you must tell them which driver you want included to be sure that it gets their attention.

 

well that site is for 2.5, should i report it anyway?

----------

## roofy

 *Quote:*   

>  For better driver support you must tell them which driver you want included to be sure that it gets their attention.

 

well that site is for 2.5, should i report it anyway?

----------

## roofy

 *Quote:*   

>  For better driver support you must tell them which driver you want included to be sure that it gets their attention.

 

well that site is for 2.5, should i report it anyway?

----------

## mile_slo

Anybody knows, when mppe patch will be ready for 2.6 kernels?

----------

## Narada

 *hulmeman wrote:*   

> nvidia-kernel_1.0.4496-r1 failed.

 

Use the one created by a gentoo developer here.

----------

## Narada

 *roofy wrote:*   

> well that site is for 2.5, should i report it anyway?

 

Yes.  http://bugzilla.kernel.org/ is for all 2.5.x and 2.6.x kernels.

----------

## FINITE

Ok, I want to get in on the 2.6 kernel goodness. Have a few questions before I start the process. If I go into make menuconfig with the 2.4 series kernel and save the config to 'an alternate location' will I be able to load that config when I go to compile the 2.6 kernel? Call me lazy but I don't want to have to go though and hand select all of my options. If there is no choice then so be it.  Then there is the question about making the symlink, I didn't need to do this with the 2.4 series kernel, why would I need to with the 2.6 series? Which one should I go with, the mm sources or the standard 2.6? Thats about it, sure I can figure out any problems that pop up along the way if any. Thanks.

----------

## Narada

FINITE: Kernel options: I would strongly recommend against migrating 2.4 kernel config to a 2.6 kernel.  Generally, the rule is migrate config between the same numerical branch but not across different branches.  The old options have been radically changed and there are a whole multitude of new options.  Even if you do copy old config over and do 'make oldconfig' you will be asked many questions on the command line about option choices.  Start fresh with configuration options and do 'make mrproper' before you begin.  Symlinks: Symlinks are necessary for both 2.4 and 2.6 kernels.  Create two symlinks for the 2.6 kernel that you will use: (1) /usr/src/linux and (2) /usr/src/linux-beta.  These symlinks are sometimes depended upon by certain packages/ebuilds to determine which kernel to compile against such as nvidia-kernel/glx.  The symlinks are basically used as a systemwide indication of which kernel sources are currently in use so are recommended.  Which 2.6 kernel: Initially, I would say try the vanilla (plain) 2.6 kernel, get it working and fine tune configuration options and boot parameters if necessary.  Once you have a robust .config file you can migrate it to any other variant of the 2.6 kernel including mm.  The latest version as of now of vanilla dev sources is 	2.6.0-test4-bk6.  My decision has been to install my kernel myself rather than getting it from portage as that allows much greater freedom and also prevents kernels being outdated when portage bumps take time.  HTH.

----------

## FINITE

Thanks for the info Narada. I was going to do everything from work but I forgot to reconfigure my firewall to allow ssh. This really sucks, wanted to get everything running before I got home.   :Sad: 

----------

## icecube

I have been at this for two days trying to get 2.6.0-test5 set up correctly. I see a lot of people having some similar problems. I got a wild hair and wondered if my TX2 bios was up to date. Well I went to http://www.promise.com/support/download/download2_eng.asp?productId=87&category=bios&os=0 and downloaded and updated my bios to 2.20.0.15. Don't forget to back up the old one. Well before I updated the bios, the 3 partitions that I had on my Maxtor drive could not be mounted during boot, no matter what I did or how I compiled the kernel (as I said I've been trying for 2 days - got a day off for the hurricane). After I updated the bios, the partitions were recognized and even better yet in the 2.4.22 kernel I get "PDC20269: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later" on boot even after the new bios was installed. With the 2.6.0-test5 kernel I get "PDC20269: 100% native mode on irq 23" even before the bois was installed. Native has to be better than not 100% native. Lesson - when having problems, check bios updates. Hope this helps someone else since it took me so long to figure it out.

----------

## icecube

I also found that in order for terminals to work, you do need "Unix98 PTY Support" under "Character devices" and "/dev/pts file system for Unix98 PTYs" under "File systems -> Pseudo filesystems". Hope this helps someone else too. The last thing I have to do is get Intel e100 driver to work. Guess I will emerge the driver instead of using the one in the kernel. If anyone has any info on this, please share. Also if anyone has any trick on vmware running on 2.6, this is the last thing I need before a full switch. Thanks.

----------

## icecube

Solved my own problem with e100 module. When module-init-tools is installed it changes the way modules are autoloaded. Instead of having a /etc/modules.autoload file there is the /etc/modules.autoload.d directory (which by the way was present before 2.6) which contains kernel-2.x files that hold the modules to autoload for the particular kernel that is loaded. I also found a link to fix VMware (http://thomer.com/linux/migrate-to-2.6.html), but I haven't tried it yet. Will check the Gentoo forums to and post if it works.

Once you get to understand this kernal and how it works, it rocks. Compiling is a breeze. Can't wait for stable.

----------

## m00re

is there a solution on how to get lm-sensors working width a 2.6.0 kernel? i cannot compile either 2.7.0 nor 2.8.0 of lm-sensors... and when i try to fetch the stats of my sensors (i still have got a compiled version of 2.7.0 on my system) by running "sensors", i get an error about not being able to read from the /proc/busses/i2c (which doesn't exist). there's also missing the module i2c-proc (which exists in 2.4.x), and i dont find it in the config for kernel-2.6.0.

and in addition to that, i dont get a working terminal in X (starting from fluxbox menu), but i am sure to have everything enabled for it. my kernel config can be read at http://www.m00re.de/kernel.config

greets, Jens

ps: the vmware fix is working.

----------

## Koala Kid

hmmmmm.....

```

root@frontline bungle # emerge sys-kernel/development-sources

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 2) sys-apps/module-init-tools-0.9.12-r1 to /

>>> Downloading http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu/distfiles/module-init-tools-0.9.12.tar.bz2

--19:34:45--  http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu/distfiles/module-init-tools-0.9.12.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/module-init-tools-0.9.12.tar.bz2'

Resolving gentoo.oregonstate.edu... done.

Connecting to gentoo.oregonstate.edu[128.193.0.3]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

19:34:46 ERROR 404: Not Found.

 

>>> Downloading http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/module-init-tools-0.9.12.tar.bz2

--19:34:46--  http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/module-init-tools-0.9.12.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/module-init-tools-0.9.12.tar.bz2'

Resolving distro.ibiblio.org... done.

Connecting to distro.ibiblio.org[152.2.210.109]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

19:34:47 ERROR 404: Not Found.

 

>>> Downloading http://www.uk.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/rusty/modules/module-init-tools-0.9.12.tar.bz2

--19:34:47--  http://www.uk.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/rusty/modules/module-init-tools-0.9.12.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/module-init-tools-0.9.12.tar.bz2'

Resolving www.uk.kernel.org... done.

Connecting to www.uk.kernel.org[194.117.158.28]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

19:34:48 ERROR 404: Not Found.

 

>>> Downloading http://www.fr.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/rusty/modules/module-init-tools-0.9.12.tar.bz2

--19:34:48--  http://www.fr.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/rusty/modules/module-init-tools-0.9.12.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/module-init-tools-0.9.12.tar.bz2'

Resolving www.fr.kernel.org... done.

Connecting to www.fr.kernel.org[212.180.1.39]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

19:34:48 ERROR 404: Not Found.

 

>>> Downloading http://www.de.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/rusty/modules/module-init-tools-0.9.12.tar.bz2

--19:34:48--  http://www.de.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/rusty/modules/module-init-tools-0.9.12.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/module-init-tools-0.9.12.tar.bz2'

Resolving www.de.kernel.org... done.

Connecting to www.de.kernel.org[129.143.116.10]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

19:34:49 ERROR 404: Not Found.

 

>>> Downloading http://www.us.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/rusty/modules/module-init-tools-0.9.12.tar.bz2

--19:34:49--  http://www.us.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/rusty/modules/module-init-tools-0.9.12.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/module-init-tools-0.9.12.tar.bz2'

Resolving www.us.kernel.org... done.

Connecting to www.us.kernel.org[209.221.142.122]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

19:34:49 ERROR 404: Not Found.

 

>>> Downloading http://www.at.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/rusty/modules/module-init-tools-0.9.12.tar.bz2

--19:34:49--  http://www.at.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/rusty/modules/module-init-tools-0.9.12.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/module-init-tools-0.9.12.tar.bz2'

Resolving www.at.kernel.org... done.

Connecting to www.at.kernel.org[62.116.33.4]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

19:34:50 ERROR 404: Not Found.

 

>>> Downloading http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/rusty/modules/module-init-tools-0.9.12.tar.bz2

--19:34:50--  http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/rusty/modules/module-init-tools-0.9.12.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/module-init-tools-0.9.12.tar.bz2'

Resolving www.kernel.org... done.

Connecting to www.kernel.org[204.152.189.116]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

19:34:50 ERROR 404: Not Found.

 

!!! Couldn't download module-init-tools-0.9.12.tar.bz2. Aborting.

root@frontline bungle #

```

what's wrong here ?

thank you   :Cool: 

----------

## KiTaSuMbA

They are removed...

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" will solve this as it gets the .15-pre1 package still there.

----------

## KiTaSuMbA

 *water wrote:*   

>  *sdriesner wrote:*   
> 
> Any ideas?  Your help would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks. 
> 
> Disable "mount at boot" 
> ...

 

Similar troubles here tonight with 2.6.0-test5-mm4 and an xfs root system. But what about rc-update?

```
# rc-update add devfsd boot

 * /sbin/rc-update: /etc/init.d/devfsd not found; aborting.
```

Huh? What's that about?

----------

## abombss

Well, it has been quite some time since I compiled a kernel.  I got fed up with my ati 8500 sucking so bad in 2.4 that I opted to spend time and learn solaris on a sparc.  Anyway, yesterday I decided to reinstall Gentoo on x86.

Warning: Long story and rambling ahead!

I was very impressed with livecd, smp, and framebuffer support.  Kudos to Gentoo, the best distro, and now with cool eye candy!! Needless to say I bootstraped from stage 1 and was on my way in no time.  When it came time for the kernel I elected for gentoo 2.4.2 sources, previously I ran 2.4.0 vanilla.  I was excited for the updated radeonfb patch!

When I booted I was amazed that the radeon framebuffer worked, I was in 1024x768@85 and I saw penguin!!  Then things started locking up.  Of course I had no boot disk, just livecd so I rebuilt a new kernel.  I did this again and again and again and again and again (see a pattern).  I could not figure why I was randomly locking up, I tried several configs, even bare minimal non smp configs.

Needless to say I was...   :Sad: 

Anyway I spotted this thread and thought I should take a stab at the mm3-test5 sources.  I just finished the install and I feel...   :Very Happy: 

Everything is detected and seems to be working... Haven't messed with X yet   :Rolling Eyes: 

But, now my radeonfb doesn't seem to be working.  Anyone else have this problem.  Linux detects and loads the radeonfb fine, but it doesn't switch modes, I am stuck at 640x480.  Any thoughts on modedb or fb.modes??

Bottom line... after 15 minutes of 2.6 I am in love... I might follow-up in a couple hours after I build X and Gnome and get pissed about my ati all in wonder being everything but wonderful, but hey this still beats microsuck!

Seriously, anyone have experience with running framebuffers other than vesa?

--abombss

----------

## jaska

Sorry to ask but, which ebuild of the 2.6 kernel should I go for? mm-sources or development-sources? Planning to test out 2.6 this weekend.

----------

## Koala Kid

 *jaska wrote:*   

> Sorry to ask but, which ebuild of the 2.6 kernel should I go for? mm-sources or development-sources? Planning to test out 2.6 this weekend.

 

sys-kernel/development-sources

----------

## Koala Kid

well.... new day - new troubles.

the new kernel seems to be working but X doesn't start

```

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xD8000000

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(II) UnloadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Unloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

When reporting a problem related to a server crash, please send

the full server output, not just the last messages.

This can be found in the log file "/var/log/XFree86.0.log".

Please report problems to xfree86@xfree86.org.

```

/usr/src/linux is symlinked to the new kernel...

any solution ?

thank you   :Laughing: 

P.S.: i've installed nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

Has someone managed to get lm_sensors and lirc to run with 2.6? (I use 2.6.0-test5-mm4) Apparently (damn I'm really impressed) everything else seems to work...

----------

## monicajae

2.6.0-test5-bk8

here's my experience:  and a question...why is it that when i ran a 2.4.22 kernel on a slackware 9.1 distribution alsa worked perfectly?  when i upgraded to the 2.6.test5 kern and enabled alsa as mod's it didn't, but then i hardcoded it in the kernel and voila, sound!

then comes gentoo...2.4.22-pre2 emerge alsa no sound ... upgrade to 2.6.test5 no sound ?? what is the difference?  it's still the same soundcard.  the same drivers...same alsa? so, what's the problem?  i want sound, dammit, and when i listen to live streaming music, via OSS, after about five minutes, it freezes, and you know what? the gentoo developers can't even help me, telling me, this isn't a gentoo bug.  Fcuk yeah it is!!  i, like some other people, want to take advantage of the digital qualities and strengths that alsa offers. so, what can i do?  can someone tell me?  do i just go back to Slackware?  do i tell pat volkerding he rocks?

----------

## RedDawn

WOW this is cool i started using Gentoo like 1 mounth ago using Kernel 2.4.20 now im using Kernel 2.6.0TEST6 and i LOVE IT!!!!! WOW.... is so fast!!  my first compoile went with no prob all i had to do is emerge the Nvidia-Kernel, Nvidia-GLX drivers and i  was set!!! NO PROBLEMS AT ALL!!!

except on little one!! when i exit x the computer just stops responding it wont give me any terminals and i do the 3keys of death nutting happens... it just stays there!! 

can someone help me all i have is VESA compiled into the kernel...etc!

----------

## kakakoka

 *craftyc wrote:*   

>  *Halanegri wrote:*   
> 
> You also forgot that you have to create the /sys directory manually.
> 
>  
> ...

 

I got the boot time message about /sys missing too until I emerged LVM2.

Im running LVM for 4 partitions (like in the gentoo LVM doc), and I had to emerge LVM2 before I could make LVM work with the 2.6.0 kernel. So:

Enable LVM in the kernel

emerge -c lvm-user (this will break your 2.4.x kernels I guess since you wont be able to mount your LVM partitions under your 2.4.x kernel anymore since LVM needs lvm-user in that environment)

emerge lvm2 

Should get you running.

----------

## Baer

Hi,

found this lil' text, covering most of my questions.

Regs

  Baer

----------

## chinesebob

To get my Xterms to work I had to enable "Unix98 PTY Support" and "/dev/pts" as well as devfs and add this line to my /etc/fstab

none	/dev/pts	devpts	defaults 0 0

----------

## chinesebob

I had to re-run mkswap to get my swap partition to work

mkswap /dev/hdX

----------

## MOS-FET

i've emerged both development-sources and mm-sources, but i'm missing supermount! where has it gone? well the new kernel is compiling right now, i'll see how it goes ...

----------

## swimgeek

Hi,

I've successfully installed the 2.6.0-test8-mm1 kernel on a dual Xeon system, without any glitch. Hence I decided to put it on my dell inspiron 4150. Unfortunately after (what seems to be) more or less normal bootup the kernel crashes, spewing page after page of messages like: 

```

[<c010a539>] kernel_thread_helperxxxx

```

And finally stops with this error message:

```

Code: 00 02 02 00 .... (long stream of hex codes)

<0> Kernel panic: Fatal exception in interrupt in Interrupt handler - not syncing

```

Can anyone help me with what might be wrong? I can write down the long stream of characters that is spewed out, however if there is a better method of capturing this output, I could submit that too.

Thanks in advance for any help!

----------

## BoZ

 *GTVincent wrote:*   

> I have not yet been able to try it myself, but there are patches to the nvidia source files going around that should make you able to use nvnet with 2.6 kernels. Here's a link to a post on nforcershq: http://www.nforcershq.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=24127&sid=66ac41e5baffbd4823a2dfe36f6965e4
> 
> It seems to work, as long as acpi=off.

 

I've patched the source but when compiling I get this error:

In file included from nvnet.c:21:

nvnet.h:107: error: syntax error before "nvnet_interrupt"

nvnet.h:107: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `nvnet_interrupt'

nvnet.h:107: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

nvnet.c: In function `nvnet_open':

nvnet.c:738: warning: passing arg 2 of `request_irq_R0c60f2e0' from incompatible pointer type

nvnet.c: At top level:

nvnet.c:759: error: syntax error before "nvnet_interrupt"

nvnet.c:760: warning: return type defaults to `int'

nvnet.c: In function `nvnet_interrupt':

nvnet.c:771: error: `IRQ_NONE' undeclared (first use in this function)

nvnet.c:771: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

nvnet.c:771: error: for each function it appears in.)

nvnet.c:782: error: `IRQ_HANDLED' undeclared (first use in this function)

nvnet.c: In function `nvnet_probe':

nvnet.c:1135: warning: implicit declaration of function `SET_NETDEV_DEV'

nvnet.c:1135: error: structure has no member named `dev'

make[1]: *** [nvnet.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/nforce-net-1.0.0261-r1/work/nforce/nvnet'

make: *** [nvnet_make] Error 2

I'm using 2.6.0-test8 and I have tried compiling nforce-net-1.0.0256 and nforce-net-1.0.0261-r1

Thanks in advantage

----------

## JWU42

swimgeek-

I have test9 working on my 4150.  Just can't get 3d working in X.  Haven't been able to find any good info on how to set it up.

I have DRM in the kernel (unlike with 2.4 - using xfree-drm).  Agpgart is loaded as a module.  For whatever reason glxinfo shows direct rendering as "off".

If anyone knows anything about getting 3d working with a 2.6 kernel and a radeon mobility you will be my best friend   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Peregrine

Are you making sure that you are loading both parts of agpgart? In 2.6, the agpgart module is simply the core. You have to load the module for your agp implementation as well. In the case of this machine, since my agp is using the via chipset, i had to load both agpgart and via_agp.

----------

## JWU42

How I mised that I don't know   :Embarassed: 

Added intel-agp and all is working fine now.

A big thanks to Peregrine!

----------

## shimp999

Hi,

I recently installed the latest 2.6.0pre9 kernel and I had a problem with emerge ati-drivers.  It would tell me there wasn't a symlink to my /usr/src/linux.  I think I found an answer somewhere in the forum where I did this:

```

cd /usr/src

ln -s linux-2.6.0-test9/ linux

```

I reemerged ati-drivers after that and it appears to be going well.  I was wondering if this was the correct way to do it? Is there anything else i'm missing?  Thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## Ricky

I'm thinking of upgrading to the 2.6 tests, but I know that DRM was upgraded in the kernel. I have an original release radeon card, and I am currently using gentoo-sources w/ xfree-drm.  How do I maintain compatability between the two?  Should I unmerge xfree-drm if I'm gonna use 2.6? Or just compile drm into the 2.6 kernel and leave all my 2.4 settings as-is?

Thanks.  :Smile: 

----------

## Ricky

guess no one's watchin' this thread anymore... time for some old-fashioned trial and error....   :Cool: 

----------

## JWU42

Ricky:

No need to unmerge xfree-drm if you are going to keep the old kernel around.  You will need to put xfree-drm in the kernel (I did as module) and also need agpgart (I did as module) and for me intel-agp (for my Intel I8xx) support.

So in my /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6/ I have it as agpgart, intel-agp, radeon (selected under drm).

Hope this helps - obviously you need to determine what AGP to select under agpgart, VIA, Intel, etc.

----------

## monicajae

i guess no one has an answer for me

----------

## Isaiah

 *monicajae wrote:*   

> i guess no one has an answer for me

 

No lockups here with test 9  :Wink: 

----------

## monicajae

 *Isaiah wrote:*   

>  *monicajae wrote:*   i guess no one has an answer for me 
> 
> No lockups here with test 9 

 

guess you didn't read my post   :Wink: 

and i am using test9-mm1 now  :Shocked: 

----------

## suhlhorn

 *chinesebob wrote:*   

> To get my Xterms to work I had to enable "Unix98 PTY Support" and "/dev/pts" as well as devfs and add this line to my /etc/fstab
> 
> none	/dev/pts	devpts	defaults 0 0

 

I had this same problem, but it was fixed after including pty support. Why does the config help say, "It is safe to say N" for the pty support?

-stephen

----------

## Isaiah

 *monicajae wrote:*   

> guess you didn't read my post  
> 
> and i am using test9-mm1 now 

 

I did actually. Alsa is working with this this kernel. I myself would not bang on the developers for results produced by test kernels. These people work hard and deserve a little more than you presented in your post me thinks (no offense intended)  :Wink: 

----------

## Zaphan58

Alright guys, im just having a go at this now, I emerged as the guide says but when i "make menuconfig" I get the following error

```

bash-2.05b# make menuconfig

make: *** No rule to make target `menuconfig'.  Stop.
```

This is using the 2.6.0 Beta8 Kernel

Thanks

----------

## JWU42

Did you make sure you have a symlink to this as /usr/src/linux ?  ANy of the development/mm-sources will make a symlink to /usr/src/linux-beta.  Delete that and change the /usr/src/linux symlink to the kernel sources you want to compile.

HTH

----------

## Zaphan58

Erm you have confused me a little now, ive recompiled my kernel before but never changed out for a completly different version.

I completly understand what you are saying, im just not too sure how to do it. Any chance you could break down what you just said, with simple instructions.   :Confused:   :Embarassed: 

edit: the contents of /usr/src are as follows:

linux  

linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r5  

linux-2.6.0-test8-patchset-0.1  

linux-beta

the first and the last files being symlinks...

----------

## JWU42

Do this:

```

cd /usr/src

rm -rf linux

ln -sf linux-2.6.0-test8-patchset-0.1 linux

```

Then do ls -la and see that linux is a symlink to the 2.6 kernel.  cd to /usr/src/linux and then do make menuconfig.

----------

## Zaphan58

Thankyou that worked like a charm!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Achilles

I just emerged and compiled test9.... now whenever I try to click on the gnome-terminal, it won't let me type anything in... there is no "dave@blahblah: "

What's wrong?

----------

## monicajae

mine had nothing to do with lockups, but the point is moot now

----------

## holgi

 *KiTaSuMbA wrote:*   

>  *water wrote:*    *sdriesner wrote:*   
> 
> Any ideas?  Your help would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks. 
> 
> Disable "mount at boot" 
> ...

 

the same problem with kernel-2.6.0-test9 and ext3

----------

## sanity

I installed 2.6 when I realized it was finally in 2.6 testing stages, so I think I started with test2 or something.  This is my story, hopefully it will be helpful to others.

First of all, the kernel itself.  Look before you patch -- several things have been integrated, including (for example) touchpad support.   make menuconfig still works.  make xconfig seems to be the kde version, and make gconfig works fine if you've got gtk.  Only thing about gconfig is, you press a "save" button at the top to save it, and you get no confirmation that it's actually saved.  So save it a few times and hope it worked  :Rolling Eyes: 

My first few attempts failed because I had no output to my screen once the kernel had actually been booted.  I believe this is related to a problem I had with serial IO being required in places it really doesn't seem like it should.  Anyhow, there are a few things you should compile in that were previously assumed (only one I really care about is pcspkr):

Under "Code Maturity Level Options", enable everything.  Lots of good stuff is, as usual, "experimental".

Under "General Setup", be sure to enable "Support for paging of anonymous memory".  That's support for swap!

Under "Loadable Module Support", enable all but module versioning support, unless you know what you're doing more than I do.

Under "Device Drivers" -> "Input Support", read through everything.  Be careful.  It is now possible to disable the use of keyboards.  Also, pay attention to things like "PS/2 keyboard/mouse controller" -- it can be a module, but think about it.

Under "Device Drivers" -> "Sound", you want ALSA drivers, and you want them all compiled in until they work otherwise.  You should probably "emerge -C alsa-drivers" if you had them before, and note that the /etc/init.d/alsasound script breaks when the modules are compiled in.  You'll have to hack it or write your own -- I still haven't solved it myself.

Under "File Systems" -> "Pseudo File Systems", pay attention.  Enable /proc and /dev/pts.  Devfs is officially obsolete, so you probably want to "emerge udev".  (devfs is in userland now.)  I have yet to do that, I'm still on the old kernel support.  Maybe some scripts need to be updated?  Knowing gentoo, you're probably on top of this  :Very Happy: 

Those are the main surprises in the kernel itself.  Now, for LVM and EVMS, note that both LVM and EVMS are no longer in the kernel.  Instead, there's an option in the kernel under "Device Drivers" -> "Multi-Device Support" -> "Device Mapper".  You want to emerge lvm2.  I think evms2 is stable now, so just emerge evms.  I don't use either on this box, but lvm2 works fine on two others.

Also, as noted elsewhere in this thread, you need to create /sys manually -- sysfs gets mounted there (assuming you enabled it in the kernel, which you really should).  I'm not sure now which things belong in /proc, which in /sys, and which in /dev, but that's the way it is.

In general, any packages that provided kernel modules and have not been updated for 2.6 will be broken now.  Not may.  Will.  For now, if you were using xfree86-drm, that's in the kernel now, near the AGP support.  X itself should interface nicely, unless you updated your system headers (/usr/include/linux and such).  I've found things to be much more often binary-compatible with 2.6 than source-compatible, so stay with the official 2.4.19 (or whatever they are now) headers.

About mice.  Be aware that even if you have a PS/2 mouse, /dev/input/mousex (where x is the number of your mouse, from 0 on) and /dev/input/mice include support for PS/2 mice.  /dev/psaux should still work, but I'd say it's depricated.  So /dev/input/mice will have all your mice -- it has my PS/2 touchpad and my USB mouse.  It also works for touchpad support if you compiled that in.  Most importantly, more than one proccess can read from the /dev/input/* devices.  I just followed a config for an IMPS/2 wheelmouse on /dev/input/mice, and forgot about gpm (since it can't handle touchpads).

Speaking of /dev/input (and the keyboard as a module), you really have no excuse left not to use USB support if you have it.  Having hotplug installed and most of the modules I needed, I unplugged my Logitech mouse, removed the dongle that converts its USB to PS/2, and plugged it back in.  My X didn't know the difference.  In fact, I think my BIOS is even supporting USB keyboards now, and can boot off a USB2 mass storage device.

The only thing that is really broken for me now is my ATI support (which never really worked; I'm getting an nvidia soon), swsusp and intermezzo (which I also never got to work), and the alsa scripts, which is fine with me -- I can restore my own mixer levels.

As for performance, lots of things were noticably faster.  For one thing, even with PORTAGE_NICENESS set at a default of 3, I can comfortably play music (even PSF files!) and browse while merging.  Either it's a lot faster or better at multitasking, or it somehow knows which programs I'm interacting with and runs those faster.  Whatever it is, purely on an intuitive level, it feels faster.

It's also been running for over a week on this laptop, twice (I had to shut it down once running out of battery, and another time I accidentally knocked the power cord while changing the battery.  On my router, uptime is 16 days.  I haven't noticed any actual crashing except when I was playing with swsusp and intermezzo.  I think the only things that need work are compiling (some things don't compile/work as modules, and some things are apparently optional but are critical to the functioning of most other things) and compatibility, which is really not too bad.  The only things you need to update/remerge are things that are really close to the kernel / kernel development -- modutils, for instance, is replaced with the package module-init-tools.  Most of these will be taken care of for you, just watch out for lvm/evms and any packages that (attempt to) build modules.

----------

## jamesw

When I installed Gentoo 1.4 with a 2.4 kernel, I accessed my CDROM through /dev/cdroms/cdrom.  Now that I'm using 2.6.0-test9, that device file has disappeared, as has /dev/hda, which is the device I used under RHL to use the cdrom.  The kernel does recognize the CDROM:

```

AMD_IDE: Bios didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

AMD_IDE: 0000:00:09.0 (rev c3) UDMA100 controller on pci0000:00:09.0

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xc800-0xc807, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xc808-0xc80f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

hda: LITE-ON LTR-32123S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: MAXTOR 6L080L4, ATA DISK drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

```

it's in /proc:

```

# cat /proc/ide/hda/model

LITE-ON LTR-32123S

```

and devfs is mounted according to /etc/mtab:

```

/dev/root / reiserfs rw,noatime 0 0

none /proc proc rw 0 0

none /dev devfs rw 0 0

none /dev/pts devpts rw 0 0

```

and the appropriate kernel modules appear to be loaded:

```

# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

sg                     29804  -

ide_cd                 37120  -

sr_mod                 12832  -

cdrom                  32704  -

```

Where did /dev/cdroms go and why?  Is it something I missed in the kernel options when running "make xconfig"?[/code]

----------

## georwell

If your having ALSA problems.  Make sure and recompile alsa-utils and alsa-libs.  Then you might need to run ./snddevices that is in alsa-drivers.  I wasn't able to get sound until I did this.  

Now everything is working GREAT.  I am so glad that the 3com 3c990-TX is working natively!!  YEA!!!

----------

## jamesw

I fixed my CDRW problems with the following steps:

1. Removed SCSI emulation support from the kernel

2. Installed cdrtools-2.01_alpha19 with

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -v =cdrtools-2.01_alpha19
```

I can mount CDROMs as normal using /dev/cdroms/cdrom0, and I can also write CDs using the same device since the kernel now directly supports IDE ATAPI CDRW drives:

```
cdrecord -v -eject speed=12 dev=/dev/cdroms/cdrom0 my.iso
```

----------

## xslf

 *SnowDeath wrote:*   

>  *ultraslacker wrote:*   
> 
> I havent had that problem - running 2.6.0-test4-mm1 with reiserfs on all but boot partition with tail. 
> 
> It could be a 2.6.0-test4 issue that is fixed in 2.6.0-test4-mm1 perhaps?

 

I tried kernel 2.6 test 9 vanilla, and it gave me the same kernel panic people reported with reiserfs. the notail didn't help  :Sad: 

My computer is AMD duron, if that is any help.

any ideas?

----------

## gigatexal

 *sanity wrote:*   

> I installed 2.6 when I realized it was finally in 2.6 testing stages, so I think I started with test2 or something.  This is my story, hopefully it will be helpful to others.
> 
> First of all, the kernel itself.  Look before you patch -- several things have been integrated, including (for example) touchpad support.   make menuconfig still works.  make xconfig seems to be the kde version, and make gconfig works fine if you've got gtk.  Only thing about gconfig is, you press a "save" button at the top to save it, and you get no confirmation that it's actually saved.  So save it a few times and hope it worked 
> 
> My first few attempts failed because I had no output to my screen once the kernel had actually been booted.  I believe this is related to a problem I had with serial IO being required in places it really doesn't seem like it should.  Anyhow, there are a few things you should compile in that were previously assumed (only one I really care about is pcspkr):
> ...

 

i have been waiting for someone to sum all the fixes and work arounds here and u did it. ur my hero.

----------

## gwion

i tried the 2.6-test10-mm1 kernel today and pretty much everything worked out of the box. i just have a maybe not so unimportant question:

when finally at the desktop and i try to su to root... i get: su: programme not found...

any suggestions? i searched the forum but i probably searched for the wrong thing...

help is appreciated

many thanks in advance!!!

cheers,

gwion

----------

## cybrjackle

Is "lvm2" not avaible for gentoo-sources?

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge lvm2
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> 
> >>> emerge (1 of 2) sys-libs/device-mapper-1.00.05 to /
> ...

 

I've looked around for "device-mapper" but did not see it in gentoo-sources.  I wanted to run 2.6, but want to keep 2.4 on the back side in case I don't get things working the way I want in 2.6.  If I upgrade to 2.6 w/ lvm2 would I still be able to boot into a 2.4 kernel?

thx.

----------

## cybrjackle

I think I figured it out? :maybe:

```

# emerge -pv gentoo-sources

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.4.20-r8  -build +crypt -evms2 -aavm -usagi -build

```

If I switch to evms and use USE=+evms2 then I should be able to go back to 2.4, right?  Hope so anyway.

----------

## Deepu Sudhakar

Sorry to bring up an old topic, but this might be useful.

ncec you get a 2.6 kernel working, make sure to recocmpile glibc. You will get NPTL support with it, and that will make threading so much better in your applications.

----------

## sj7trunks

After recently switching to kernel 2.6.0-test11... I was irritated by lm_sensors not working correctly. After researching the issue, they moved i2c from /proc to /sys. you can find it in /sys/bus/i2c/ and it does work, you just need to grab the latest lm_sensors CVS from http://secure.netroedge.com/~lm78/

As for those having problems with usb mouse/usb keyboard, the kernel has two different drivers along with 2 different hubs, ohci and ehci. you might want to go over your old config and see which worked for you. I'm currently using ohci bus and usbkbd and usbmouse drivers which works for me and doesn't do any of those weird effects others have listed in this topic.

----------

## ikaro

hi sj7trunks  :Smile: 

you made it to the devs :> congrats

----------

## manywele

 *sj7trunks wrote:*   

> After recently switching to kernel 2.6.0-test11... I was irritated by lm_sensors not working correctly. After researching the issue, they moved i2c from /proc to /sys. you can find it in /sys/bus/i2c/ and it does work, you just need to grab the latest lm_sensors CVS from http://secure.netroedge.com/~lm78/
> 
> 

 

I'm confused.  The lm_sensors site says  *Quote:*   

> Do not use CVS for 2.5/2.6 kernels, it will not work.

   It was working for me in 2.6.0-test9 but in test11 the i2c-isa module disappeared.  Any more hints on exactly how you got it working?

----------

## raab

I love it when this happens. You compile the kernel - everything works fine including sound (ALSA). You go to bed, jump on the PC (hasn't been rebooted) now sound doesn't work, there's no errors no nothing, its like the sounds muted even though Master and PCM are at 100.. fantastic, it's time's like this that makes me want to rm -rf / >_<

----------

## aderio

I'm just about to jump in at the deep end, and "risk" damaging all the hard work getting Gentoo 1.4 Kernel 2.4 by installing Kernel 2.6.

Anyone got any final words of wisdom before I start.

i.e. 

Cflags for an Athon tbird 1300 (current "-march=athlon-tbird -o3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer")

Oops almost forgot I've 1.4 Gb RAM does this need a n enterprise kernel as I apparently need in an other distro for the system to recognise it.

Thanks in advance

Mr Happy

----------

## stuorguk

My Promise Ultra100 HD controller won't work with 2.6.  Fortunately I don't boot from that controller, so everything else functions.  I have compiled in support.  Any ideas?

----------

## ali3nx

i'm currently compiling 2.6.0-test11-bk11 with gcc-3.3.2-r4 and i will report my results as soon as possible. I'm posting here because i'm migrating from 2.4.23 and this is my first 2.6 kernel. I'm not using a portage version and this time this patchset is the very latest 2.6 kernel code available  :Cool:  Hope all goes well

----------

## ali3nx

Things couldn't have gone better considering the items i compiled support for... Allot of the time less is better. After reboot my network didn't start but a quick modprobe 8139too, ifconfig eth0 up, ifconfig (to check that my network was active) then echo 8139too >>/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 and a reboot later everything was mostly operational.    :Laughing:  Not too many problems to report sofar... no mysterious segfaults or oddities conidering i'm running a one day old kernel snapshot. xserver did work right away but sofar framebuffer resolutions have been poor... More testing is needed with regards to this issue. It may be my own configuration and unfamiliarity with the 2.6 kernel. All my Ipv6 network tunnels also worked after reconfiguring them... I'm still researching how to make sit tunnels restore to thier previous state after reboot. Hotplug or module init tools did get a bit hyperactive with loading sound modules that i don't have devices for but it didn't cause any problems with system stability. I wanted to compile lots of stuff to make something break but that didn't really happen with the exception of my network driver not loading after the first reboot. One very encouraging note... Memory usage on my server dropped 120MB just by chaging to this kernel branch... Linus whatever you and your maintainers are doin to this code... keep it up it's working great   :Wink: 

----------

## DumbAss

 *allex87 wrote:*   

> OK, I solved the problem!!! run from a console 
> 
> modprobe hid
> 
> To load it automatically:
> ...

 

I, maybe know. I had the same problem. I made such an autoload file but it loaded btaudio before my real audio drivers. Maybe your problem is the same?

----------

## bruor

ive noticed a few people are talking about usb support, just thought i would post this in case it helps someone,  ehci is for the usb 2.0 controller hub while ohci (nforce2 boards) is for the usb 1.1 hubs.  while the motherboard may have both types onboard teh manual will tell you which port actually support the usb 2.0,   this happens becasue they connect both hubs to teh same physical port and the port then autosenses the device.  also most of the time the manufacturers will only connect the 2.0 root hub to 2 ports on the back.. 

hope this help

----------

## gamezfreak

I am new to gentoo and am a novice,but not n00b, at kernel compiling.  I followed the procedure given at the beggining of this post to emerge the kernel and then make the bzImage.  All of  that went well without any errors, but when I try to load the new kernel I get an error:

VFS: Cannot open root device "hdb2" or hdb2

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel Panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on hdb2

I set up my grub.conf file based upon my previous setting, which still works.

My /boot/grub/grub.conf file contains:

-----

default 0

timeout 0

splashimage=(hd1,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux-2.6.0

root (hd1,0)

kernel (hd1,0)/vmlinuz-.6.0-test11 root=/dev/hdb2

title=Gentoo Linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r9

root (hd1,0)

kernel (hd1,0)/kernel-2.4.20-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/hdb2

initrd (hd1,0)/initrd-2.4.20-gentoo-r9

title=Windows XP Pro

root(hd0,0)

chainloader +1

-----

My /boot directory contains:

-----

System.map

System.map-2.4.20-gentoo-r9

System.map-2.6.0-test11

bzImage

config-2.6.0-test11

/grub

initrd-2.4.20-gentoo-r9

kernel-2.4.20-gentoo-r9

/lost+found

vmlinuz-2.6.0-test11

-----

I would appreciate any suggestions as to how to fix this.

----------

## ali3nx

gamezfreak root=/path/to/your/root/partition  should be what is listed in your kernel config line...  here's my grub.conf to help you...

#

# h3x4g0n boot menu configuration file

#

# Boot automatically after 10 secs.

timeout 10

# By default, boot the first entry.

default 0

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

# Fallback to the second entry.

fallback 1

title=linux-2.6.0-test11-bk12

root(hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda3 hdc=ide-scsi vga=792

title=linux-2.6.0-test11-bk11

root(hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/vmlinuz.old root=/dev/hda3 hdc=ide-scsi

#framebuffer was not compiled into -bk11   :Embarassed: 

title=2.4.23-vanilla

root(hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/vmlinuz-2.4.x3 root=/dev/hda3 hdc=ide-scsi vga=792

# For installing GRUB into the hard disk

title Install GRUB into the hard disk

root    (hd0,0)

setup   (hd0)

# Change the colors.

title Change the colors

color light-green/brown blink-red/blue

and my "system" filesystem...

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/hda1              99M   11M   83M  12% /boot

/dev/hda3             9.2G  226M  8.5G   3% /

/dev/hda5              14G  7.5G  5.7G  57% /usr

/dev/hda6              14G  7.4G  5.7G  57% /var

/dev/hda7             4.6G   38M  4.4G   1% /tmp

/dev/hda8             4.6G  562M  3.9G  13% /opt

/dev/hda9             1.9G  312M  1.5G  18% /root

/dev/hda10            5.6G  3.1G  2.3G  58% /home

As you can see root=/dev/hda3 is where my rootfs is located. The reasoning for needing this variable is due to the kernel needing to find a binary named "init" that is located in /sbin and I've personally found out what happens when sbin is moved off of the rootfs onto it's own separate partition   :Embarassed:  Your kernel just panics because init is the first program that the kernel starts thats required to start the rest of the system. It looks like thats possibly the error your having.

----------

## maomao0407

good article

----------

## ali3nx

maomao0407 danke   :Smile:  allways rewarding to help someone

----------

## chomber

I 'm not sure if this is already answered somewhere but...

Is it possible to use old config from 2.4 as a base config for kernel 2.6?

So is 'make oldconfig' working still this kind of migration?

----------

## iwasbiggs

 *chomber wrote:*   

> I 'm not sure if this is already answered somewhere but...
> 
> Is it possible to use old config from 2.4 as a base config for kernel 2.6?
> 
> So is 'make oldconfig' working still this kind of migration?

 

The configs are too different to do that safely.

----------

## HomerSimpson

 *iwasbiggs wrote:*   

>  *chomber wrote:*   I 'm not sure if this is already answered somewhere but...
> 
> Is it possible to use old config from 2.4 as a base config for kernel 2.6?
> 
> So is 'make oldconfig' working still this kind of migration? 
> ...

 

Really? I did it that way. I am not aware of any problems. I realize that that doesn't mean there aren't any though. I am on my 4th 2.6 kernel and have done that every time (of course only once was the migration from 2.4 to 2.6). I have been running with 2.6 for weeks now. So is the proper way to not copy .config and run make menuconfig (gconfig, xconfig) from scratch?

Thx

----------

## rasto

 *MaxX wrote:*   

> i'm right now trying 2.6.0-beta2 but in one fact the old 2.4. documentation is wrong -> in 2.6.0 the HighPoint RAID driver is missing, the controller driver is there but not the softraid support. 
> 
> if someone knows more than me in this case or if i'm just extremly blind i'd appreciate any help...
> 
> thanks in advance
> ...

 

did u find solution to this? i tried to recompile proprietary module for

my HighPoint RocketRaid 133 (module hpt37x2.o) with 2.6.0 kernel

so far unsuccesfull ...

im using hardware raid 1 not software raid. and i was able to boot from

it using initrd

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=18894

rasto

----------

## mjolner

I just emerged a new system with 2.6 (downloaded from kernel.org as it wasn't in portage yet) and kde 3.2_beta2. KDE 3.2 rocks, and I am this much closer to wiping Windows  :Smile: . One problem though. I compiled in support for my sound card, it's found when I look at kernel messages but I have no sound. Looking at KDE's aRts control menu it looks like all's working, but as I said, no sound out of the speakers. Any ideas what could be wrong?

----------

## mjolner

Recompiling the Kernel with OSS got me sound working. Should there any reason why the OSS-emulation might not work in the release kernel?

----------

## The Ennead

I've just gone from 2.4 to 2.6 and all seems to be running well apart from a couple of sound problems.

I'm using an audigy which had previously run fine using the emerge emu10k1 option. As such I never bothered with alsa support and my use flags were set to -alsa. I have sound and in everything apart from the usual xmms and Kscd, (xine seems to be ok) so my question is, since there appears to be some kind of problem with compiling xmms et al under 2.6, how much of the system do I need to recompile with alsa support? Is it worth rerunning kde and gnome, will it even make a difference, can I just recompile one or two parts rather than the whole lot, am I better off just waiting for the next update and recompiling then?

Update : Resolved  :Smile: Last edited by The Ennead on Sun Dec 21, 2003 12:14 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Thistledown

Has anyone figured out the definitive way to upgrade an LVM 2.4 system to 2.6?

Can sys-fs/lvm2 co-exist with sys-fs/lvm2?

I want to make sure I can go back to my 2.4 kernel if I end up forgetting to compile an option or two into 2.6.  In what I've read so far, I'm not confident this can be done.

----------

## ^AsLan^

 *gamezfreak wrote:*   

> 
> 
> title=Gentoo Linux-2.6.0
> 
> root (hd1,0)
> ...

 

hey gamezfreak, i dont know if this helps but you seem to have a typo in that kernel line, should be vmlinuz-2.6.0 etc...

im having the same problem you are... if any one can help.... im getting the root device not found etc... im using reiserfs, it works fine with 2.4.22 (from which I am typing this).

Im currently implementing the suggestions currently on these boards, here's my grub anyway...

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,1)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Windows XP

root (hd0,0)

chainloader (hd0,0)+1

title=Gentoo Linux (vanilla 2.6.0)

root (hd0,1)

kernel (hd0,1)/boot/kernel-2.6.0 root=/dev/hda5 hda=ide-scsi

initrd (hd0,1)/boot/initrd-2.6.0

title=Gentoo Linux (gentoo 2.4.22-r1)

root (hd0,1)

kernel (hd0,1)/boot/kernel-2.4.22-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/hda5 vga=791

initrd (hd0,1)/boot/initrd-2.4.22-gentoo-r1

my hard disk and partitions etc

   Device Boot    Start       End    Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1             1      2079  16699536    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/hda2   *      2080      2084     40162+  83  Linux

/dev/hda3          2085      2209   1004062+  82  Linux swap

/dev/hda4          2210      9729  60404400    5  Extended

/dev/hda5          2210      4642  19543041   83  Linux

/dev/hda6          4643      9729  40861296    c  Win95 FAT32 (LBA)

any help would be neat, ive got the PC BIOS partitions enabled and the /proc and the /dev support under pseudo filesystems as well as the autoload on boot option for /dev.

Im not really sure where to go from here, the last thing Im trying is enableing the /dev/pts or whatever it was... its compiling now.

Cheers.

----------

## gamezfreak

Aslan, it was a typo - thanks.

I got my system past the VFS problem, but I really couldn't tell you what I did.  I added anything in File Systems and under ATA support that could possibly make a difference.  I was sick of trying things one at a time so I just added a bunch of them.  I can give you a list of all the components I enabled, just let me know.

----------

## holymacaroni

i'm having serious troubles with the new kernel. i compiled it, configured it, and it boots, but that's it. i'm confused why i can't emerge nforce-net and why when i emerged nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel it installed the modules in /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5 instead of /lib/modules/2.6.0-gentoo. my setup went as follows:

i compiled the kernel, copied the /usr/src/linux-2.6.0-gentoo/arch/i386/boot/bzImage file to /boot/bzImage-2.6 (mounted), and made the appropriate entry in my /etc/lilo.conf, ran /sbin/lilo and it boots. however, during boot it complains that gentoo needs devfs compiled into the kernel, but i didn't bother compiling it in because it was labeled as "obsolete" in the kernel configuration. i did however compile in /dev/pts. if anyone could tell me what i'm forgetting or doing wrong, i'd really appreciate it. thanks.

----------

## viperlin

 *allex87 wrote:*   

> OK, I solved the problem!!! run from a console 
> 
> modprobe hid
> 
> To load it automatically:
> ...

 

similar problem i have my /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6  set up of cource but my network card driver does not get loaded  :Sad:  8139too however things in it like nvidia load i think. also nautilus now does not work, crashes when trying to start it, don't know why.

----------

## Lews_Therin

 *holymacaroni wrote:*   

> i'm having serious troubles with the new kernel. i compiled it, configured it, and it boots, but that's it. i'm confused why i can't emerge nforce-net and why when i emerged nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel it installed the modules in /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5 instead of /lib/modules/2.6.0-gentoo. my setup went as follows:
> 
> i compiled the kernel, copied the /usr/src/linux-2.6.0-gentoo/arch/i386/boot/bzImage file to /boot/bzImage-2.6 (mounted), and made the appropriate entry in my /etc/lilo.conf, ran /sbin/lilo and it boots. however, during boot it complains that gentoo needs devfs compiled into the kernel, but i didn't bother compiling it in because it was labeled as "obsolete" in the kernel configuration. i did however compile in /dev/pts. if anyone could tell me what i'm forgetting or doing wrong, i'd really appreciate it. thanks.

 

Make sure /usr/src/linux is pointing at /usr/src/linux-2.6.0-gentoo, or something like that.

----------

## ^AsLan^

 *gamezfreak wrote:*   

>   I can give you a list of all the components I enabled, just let me know.

 

that would be cool if you could do that, last night i tried my last recompile at about four in the morning and gave up !

i tried doing the google thing and i didnt get much,  a couple of other people with the same problem but no real solutions.

im open to any suggestions...

----------

## mizery de aria

 *sdriesner wrote:*   

> ############## begin grub.conf ##############
> 
> default 0
> 
> timeout 10
> ...

 

How do you generate bzImage-2.6.0-test3?  I compiled and then

```
mv /boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage.old

cp /usr/src/linux-beta/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot
```

but I'm not sure what to do from here.

----------

## NoKum

 *^AsLan^ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> im having the same problem you are... if any one can help.... im getting the root device not found etc... im using reiserfs, it works fine with 2.4.22 (from which I am typing this).
> 
> 

 

I remember having this problem as well, took me days to figure out.  From what I've read though (through a painful amount of searching), this could be caused by a number of things.  In my case, I had to disable Advanced Partition Selection in the Kernel.  You can try that, and see if it still will mount root or not.

----------

## holymacaroni

 *Quote:*   

> Make sure /usr/src/linux is pointing at /usr/src/linux-2.6.0-gentoo, or something like that.

 

yeah, i did made the symlink after compiling the 2.6.0 kernel but with the same result. it's almost like the system is still relying on the 2.4.20 kernel i also have installed instead of recognizing the new 2.6.0.

----------

## Mike Staib

I have a promise ide card that I wasn't compiling into the kernel.  Once I added support for it , 2.6 worked like a champ. Note: I didn't have to do this for 2.4.20

----------

## Andersson

 *mizery de aria wrote:*   

> How do you generate bzImage-2.6.0-test3?  I compiled and then
> 
> ```
> mv /boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage.old
> 
> ...

 

If you want to rename your kernel, just add the name last in the copy command ( cp /usr/src/linux-beta/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage-2.6.0-test3 ). After that, just update grub.conf, run grub (I guess, I use lilo myself...) and reboot.

I installed 2.6 yesterday, and except for the multimedia keys error a lot of people seem to have, I've had no problems so far.  :Smile: 

----------

## Tazmanian

 *Thistledown wrote:*   

> Has anyone figured out the definitive way to upgrade an LVM 2.4 system to 2.6?
> 
> Can sys-fs/lvm2 co-exist with sys-fs/lvm2?
> 
> 

 

I think you mean to ask whether sys-fs/lvm2 can coexist with sys-fs/lvm-user.   :Wink: 

 *Thistledown wrote:*   

> I want to make sure I can go back to my 2.4 kernel if I end up forgetting to compile an option or two into 2.6.  In what I've read so far, I'm not confident this can be done.

 

Yeah, it doesn't look like the two can coexist, what with the two ebuilds blocking each other and all.  Nonetheless, you ought to be able to go in with the Gentoo LiveCD to fix things should they go awry.  (I had to do this since I forgot to put IOCTL_V4 in the kernel.)

----------

## jBilbo

 *sdriesner wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Any ideas?  Your help would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.

 

To solve the (kernel panic) VFS: unable to mount fs hdX you should enable:

```

File Systems --> Partition Types -->

[*] Advanced partition selection

[*]   PC BIOS (MSDOS partition tables) support

```

----------

## mizery de aria

I've captured the output at boot-up from the 2.6.0 kernel and what's displayed below appears and the system hangs after that.  It's most likely due to a kernel configuration problem, but I'm not sure what specifically.  Any ideas?

```
Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096) bytes

Enabling disabled K7/SSE Support.

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D Cache 64k (64bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: AMD mobile AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1800+ stepping 00

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 1523.0608 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 264.0975 MHz.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd87b, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20031002
```

Discuss this post at https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=726435#726435

----------

## Lucho[FLCL]

I have my serial mouse configured as /dev/ttyS0 in 2.4; but in 2.6 it doesn't work. /dev/ttyS0 doesn't appear, /dev/mouse doesn't work....HELP!!!!!!!

My mouse is a Genius EasyMouse+ with a common DB-9 connector.

If nobody answers, I'm planning to open a thread on this one...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## aderio

Do Nvidia cards work with 2.6.0 emerged from dev-sources and emerged nvdia-kernel as a sepearte kernel module (as desribed in 7.d install man.) . In my case I get a wierd message about unknown graphicsafter /sbin/lilo.  A trip round the internet and the forums leaves me connfussed to say the least.   There appear to be some kernel patches, available here http://www.minion.de/.  Are they needed ?

If I ignore and continuee the install, when I reboot (with  vga=norma in lilo.conf)  all appears well then warning unable to open an initial console.

I've tried with 2.4 vanilla  , gentoo and gs-sources all no prob it just appears to be with 2.6.0

Help please I'vre been at this now on and off since Xmas eve.

Geoff

----------

## robfish

Yes it worked for me. I emerged nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx. I have a GeForce4 card

----------

## aderio

do you need nvidia-glx as you install kernel or can it be left until you configure and install X

ta Geoff

----------

## robfish

I am a newbie too so not so good with some answers.

All I know is that I had a working 2.4 system (with nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx) then I upgraded to the new kernel, emerged the nvidia packages, made no changes to my X configuration and it just works.

----------

## ChickensDontFly

 *chinesebob wrote:*   

> To get my Xterms to work I had to enable "Unix98 PTY Support" and "/dev/pts" as well as devfs and add this line to my /etc/fstab
> 
> none	/dev/pts	devpts	defaults 0 0

 

Thanks bob. My terms didn't work (even after enabling PTY support and /dev/pts)  until I put that line in my fstab.

I got my nvidia drivers working by  making a symlink pointing to the new kernel, emerged nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel, then replaced "nv" with "nviida" in /etc/modules.autload. (In that order)

----------

## dkaplowitz

First off, thank you for the informative post. 

I followed the instructions, but am new enough that I may have missed something important.

I did an 

```
emerge gentoo-dev-sources
```

Then cd'ed into /usr/src/linux-2.6.0-gentoo-r1 and did a 

```
make menu config.
```

I left that all defaults, as nothing looked to wildly different from what I was running in 2.4.22.

```
make && make modules_install 
```

Then I did a 

```
make install
```

I copied over .config from /usr/src/linux-2.6.0-gentoo-r1 to /boot and named it something unique and I did the same with System.map (though I over-wrote the existing system map in my /boot after backing it up to another directory).

I checked /boot and had the following: 

```

total 4724

drwxr-xr-x    3 root     root         1024 Jan  4 15:06 .

drwxr-xr-x   20 root     root          488 Jan  4 14:52 ..

lrwxr-xr-x    1 root     root           26 Jan  4 15:06 System.map -> System.map-2.6.0-gentoo-r1

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root       638305 Dec 26 16:42 System.map-2.4.22-gentoo-r1

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root       843173 Jan  4 15:11 System.map-2.6.0-gentoo-r1

lrwxr-xr-x    1 root     root           22 Jan  4 15:06 config -> config-2.6.0-gentoo-r1

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        24436 Dec 26 16:42 config-2.4.22

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        23870 Jan  4 15:11 config-2.6.0-gentoo-r1

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         1024 Jan  4 15:16 grub

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root      1516029 Dec 26 16:42 kernel-2.4.22-gentoo-r1

lrwxr-xr-x    1 root     root           23 Jan  4 15:06 vmlinuz -> vmlinuz-2.6.0-gentoo-r1

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root      1758529 Jan  4 15:06 vmlinuz-2.6.0-gentoo-r1

```

I edited my /boot/grub/grub.conf to look like this:

```

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd1,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Like a MuhhFuhhh!

root (hd1,0)

kernel (hd1,0)/kernel-2.4.22-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/hdb3

title=Gentoo 2.6

root (hd1,0)

kernel (hd1,0)/vmlinuz-2.6.0-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/hdb3

title=Windows XP Professional

root (hd0,0)

chainloader +1

```

When I try booting into the new menu choice, Gentoo 2.6, I'm getting a 

```
 Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on hdb3 
```

Can anyone give me an idea of what simple thing(s) I missed to cause this problem?

Booting back into 2.4.22 has everything working just fine.

Thanks in advance for any help.

Dave

----------

## viperlin

try running "make menuconfig" and configuring it.

----------

## jBilbo

 *jBilbo wrote:*   

>  *sdriesner wrote:*   
> 
> Any ideas?  Your help would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks. 
> 
> To solve the (kernel panic) VFS: unable to mount fs hdX you should enable:
> ...

 

try it

----------

## dkaplowitz

 *viperlin wrote:*   

> try running "make menuconfig" and configuring it.

 

Sorry... that was a typo in my post. I did run make menuconfig.

----------

## dkaplowitz

 *dkaplowitz wrote:*   

> Can anyone give me an idea of what simple thing(s) I missed to cause this problem?
> 
> Dave

 

My bad. I didn't notice the first time that reiserfs support was not enabled in the kernel config that I made. The partition / (/dev/hdb3) is reiserfs. It came up but I'm getting a DEVFS error. I will have to figure out what that means. For the time being, I have successfully booted into my first 2.6 kernel. 

Thanks for the help, ppl.

Dave

----------

## DigitMachine

I am having a problem with getting modules loaded.  The kernel boots and cannot find the modules.  Modprobe and modconf cannot see modules either.  I think this part of the syslog might have something to do with it.  

Jan  4 23:41:04 digit kernel: Cannot find map file.

Jan  4 23:41:04 digit kernel: No module symbols loaded - kernel modules not enabled.

Jan  4 23:41:04 digit kernel: Linux version 2.6.0-gentoo (root@digit) (gcc version 3.2.3 030422 (Gentoo Linux 1.4 3.2.3-r3, propolice)) #1 Sun Jan 4 22:21:07 EST 2004

I made sure to copy System.map from /usr/src/linux to /boot.  I made sure to upgrade module-init-tools before installing.  

If anyone has a suggestion, I appriciate it.

----------

## gonna

Hi Dave,

 *dkaplowitz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> My bad. I didn't notice the first time that reiserfs support was not enabled in the kernel config that I made. The partition / (/dev/hdb3) is reiserfs. It came up but I'm getting a DEVFS error. I will have to figure out what that means. For the time being, I have successfully booted into my first 2.6 kernel. 
> 
> 

 

You need to enable support for devfs in your kernel ...

```
 "File systems" -> "Pseudo filesystems" -> "/dev file system support (OBSOLETE)"
```

Greg  :Smile: 

----------

## dkaplowitz

 *gonna wrote:*   

> Hi Dave,
> 
> [snip]
> 
> You need to enable support for devfs in your kernel ...
> ...

 

Thanks. I tried to avoid it but couldn't escape it. It's there now and adding it helped with some other odd things that were going on without it.

----------

## jbuberel

Just a quick note on the KDE/arts problem with 2.6- You do not need to ditch alsa and use the OSS drivers. All you need to do is configure the KDE arts daemon to use ALSA as it's output mechanism, and the hissing/screeching/audio problems will likely go away.

To do this within KDE:

Open the 'Settings' item on your taskbar or K menu. Select 'Sound and Multimedia' -> Sound System -> click on 'Sound I/O' tab -> then from the 'Sound I/O method' pull-down menu, select 'Advanced Linux Sound Architecture'.

Doing this solved all KDE-related audio problems for me under 2.6.1

 *gle wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Once I ditched Alsa in favor of OSS I almost had audio working. It might be possible to recompile aRts, esd, KDE, and whatever else uses audio to make Alsa work. However, that would take so much more time than simply compiling the emu10k1 OSS module and I don't see there being much benefit in the near future. If there is something I am missing here, please let me know.
> 
> 

 

----------

## jbuberel

Just a quick note on the KDE/arts problem with 2.6- You do not need to ditch alsa and use the OSS drivers. All you need to do is configure the KDE arts daemon to use ALSA as it's output mechanism, and the hissing/screeching/audio problems will likely go away.

To do this within KDE:

Open the 'Settings' item on your taskbar or K menu. Select 'Sound and Multimedia' -> Sound System -> click on 'Sound I/O' tab -> then from the 'Sound I/O method' pull-down menu, select 'Advanced Linux Sound Architecture'.

Doing this solved all KDE-related audio problems for me under 2.6.1

 *gle wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Once I ditched Alsa in favor of OSS I almost had audio working. It might be possible to recompile aRts, esd, KDE, and whatever else uses audio to make Alsa work. However, that would take so much more time than simply compiling the emu10k1 OSS module and I don't see there being much benefit in the near future. If there is something I am missing here, please let me know.
> 
> 

 

----------

## R!tman

Good article, I will try this next weekend. Thanks.

----------

## pathose

OK, maybe these are off-topic, but they seem to relate (IMHO) to the kernel-2.6 switch.

q1:  Why does Gentoo use devfs?  My understanding is that devfs simply manages your hdd locations and their references (/dev/ide/...).  Not sure if I'm correct though.   :Smile: 

q2:  Devfs has become obselete in the 2.6-series kernels -- why?  Is this better handled by the kernel now?

q3:  If devfs is obselete, and no longer needed in the 2.6 kernels, would a Gentoo system running a 2.6 kernel still require devfs support in the kernel and the devfs daemon?

q4:  If the aforementioned is true, what do I need to do to my system so as to not use devfs?  I've started a clean install with a 2004.0 test tarball using gentoo-dev-sources (2.6.1).  Am I going to hit a big bump in my road ahead because of something not in the current docs?

::ducks::

I appologize if my questions seem uneducated; I'm trying to stamp out my ignorance.

-n

----------

## tommy_fila

I followed all the instructions and I was able to configure my new kernel, but then I had a problem. When I tried to copy the bzImage into /boot everything still "seemed" to work out fine. But then I run /sbin/lilo to update my boot loader and it says that it couldn't find the specified kernel. I found out that I had to "mount /boot" before I could copy the bzImage and other files into /boot. Is this normal? I thought you didn't have to mount /boot!  :Question:   :Question: 

Edit: I also have the same questions as the post above mine. What's this whole business about DEVFS being obsolete, but then it gives you an error message!  :Exclamation: 

----------

## razamatan

all these aren't gentoo specific... nearly everyone on any linux distro still needs /dev around still... it's being deprecated in favor of a userland devfs system (udevfs)...  fact is, udevfs is still being developed, so it's not all ready to replace devfs... also, stuff needs devfs around for our current software that isn't religiously maintained...

more info if you google: kernel devfs

 *pathose wrote:*   

> OK, maybe these are off-topic, but they seem to relate (IMHO) to the kernel-2.6 switch.
> 
> q1:  Why does Gentoo use devfs?  My understanding is that devfs simply manages your hdd locations and their references (/dev/ide/...).  Not sure if I'm correct though.  
> 
> q2:  Devfs has become obselete in the 2.6-series kernels -- why?  Is this better handled by the kernel now?
> ...

 

----------

## RioFL

 *razamatan wrote:*   

> all these aren't gentoo specific... nearly everyone on any linux distro still needs /dev around still... it's being deprecated in favor of a userland devfs system (udevfs)...  fact is, udevfs is still being developed, so it's not all ready to replace devfs... also, stuff needs devfs around for our current software that isn't religiously maintained...
> 
> -n

 

I just moved to 2.6.1 yesterday, compiled without devfs support, and with the exception of the boot script warning that gentoo requires devfs, absolutely everything I run/have is working properly except sensors which I am tackling next (they did not include the lm80 that I need), and my quickcam module which will not compile  (expected).

all of my devices work, my nvidia driver works, and in fact I can notice a much improved video performance and appearance over older kernels.

I don't know what in gentoo could absolutely require devfs besides what the compile-time instructions say to enable for tty/pty support.

The only thing I notice as a potential problem is a very long pause when I switch between mail folders in KMail. This occurs randomly both with and without devfs enabled and only in 2.6.x, not in 2.4.22.

Chuck

----------

## tommy_fila

 *tommy_fila wrote:*   

> I followed all the instructions and I was able to configure my new kernel, but then I had a problem. When I tried to copy the bzImage into /boot everything still "seemed" to work out fine. But then I run /sbin/lilo to update my boot loader and it says that it couldn't find the specified kernel. I found out that I had to "mount /boot" before I could copy the bzImage and other files into /boot. Is this normal? I thought you didn't have to mount /boot!  
> 
> 

 

My problem has evolved into something even stranger!

Without mounting /boot I get the following:

```
ls -a /boot

.  ..  .keep  System.map-2.6.1  boot  config-2.6.1  kernel-2.6.1

```

When I mount /boot I get the following:

```
ls -a /boot

.                            boot         chain.b                  map

..                           boot-bmp.b   config-2.6.1             mbr.b

.keep                        boot-menu.b  initrd-2.4.20-gentoo-r6  os2_d.b

System.map                   boot-text.b  kernel-2.4.20-gentoo-r6

System.map-2.4.20-gentoo-r6  boot.0300    kernel-2.6.1

System.map-2.6.1             boot.b       lost+found

```

I don't understand what is going on here. Why are some of the files only there when I mount /boot? Someone please explain!

----------

## RioFL

 *tommy_fila wrote:*   

>  *tommy_fila wrote:*   I followed all the instructions and I was able to configure my new kernel, but then I had a problem. When I tried to copy the bzImage into /boot everything still "seemed" to work out fine. But then I run /sbin/lilo to update my boot loader and it says that it couldn't find the specified kernel. I found out that I had to "mount /boot" before I could copy the bzImage and other files into /boot. Is this normal? I thought you didn't have to mount /boot!  
> 
>  
> 
> My problem has evolved into something even stranger!
> ...

 

/boot is a subdirectory on your root. Any subdirectory can become a mount point for another partition. Therefore, /boot accepts data on the root partition whenever it is not mounted. Mounting boot when you have data 'in' it on the root partition causes the directory named boot to be redirected and attached to the hard disk device partition you assigned it effectively 'hiding' the data that was in it on the root device.

The reason a kernel was in there was because you ran make install without mounting /boot first. A simple habit to get into is immediately after running menuconfig, before any makes are done, mount /boot.. you do not have to remember to unmount it when you are done. the reboot process will take care of that for you.

Chuck

----------

## tommy_fila

Ok, I think I understand now. Last question:

So without mounting /boot, if I erase the entries for the kernel-2.6.1 it shouldn't matter because it will still be there once I mount /boot and then look for it. Did I get that right?  :Question: 

----------

## RioFL

 *tommy_fila wrote:*   

> Ok, I think I understand now. Last question:
> 
> So without mounting /boot, if I erase the entries for the kernel-2.6.1 it shouldn't matter because it will still be there once I mount /boot and then look for it. Did I get that right? 

 

yes and no  :Smile:  it is correct that without mounting boot, you may erase entries inside boot as with any normal subdirectory of the / and it will not affect data on the unmounted device that boot points to when mounted.

however, the kernel data will not automatically be on the mounted /boot partition unless you ran make install once again after mounting /boot.. think of the /boot name as a 2-way switch. datastreams are pointed to the / partition on (for argument) /dev/hda3. after flicking the switch to boot's mount device effectively mounting /boot onto (again for argument) /dev/hda1 data is directed to that other partition of the hard drive and is no longer sent to the spot that /boot rests in on /.

i see by your code entries in the earlier message that kernel 2.6.1 does live in the mounted partition as well, so yes. it will still be there after you delete the unmounted boot data.

----------

## tommy_fila

Great! Thank you very much for your help! I was very confused about all of the mounting business!  :Confused:  But now I seem to understand it!  :Very Happy: 

I think the guide on the first page should mention that you have to mount /boot. For experienced users this might be routine, but new comers like me might have problems!

Thanks again RioFL for your help!

----------

## RioFL

 *tommy_fila wrote:*   

> Great! Thank you very much for your help! I was very confused about all of the mounting business!  But now I seem to understand it! 
> 
> I think the guide on the first page should mention that you have to mount /boot. For experienced users this might be routine, but new comers like me might have problems!
> 
> Thanks again RioFL for your help!

 

No problem  :Smile:  Even though keeping /boot unmounted is a bit confusing at first, and to my knowlege gentoo is the only distro that does it, it makes a lot of sense. the true boot partition is then protected from crashes, file corruption, etc.

I agree it should be. I also firmly believe it should be the very first statement in the makefile as a reminder with a deliberate press enter to continue prompt to allow us to quit and mount it if forgotten.

----------

## tactless

Screen (the app) programs with kernel 2.6.1... look here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=128645&highlight=

----------

## pengo

I just updated to 2.6 without a problem, but I'm not seeing ANY kind of improvements.

The system doesn't seem any faster and I still get audio lag from XMMS when I scroll in a webpage.  Is there any way to make sure I'm running the 2.6 kernel?  Should I recompile XMMS, or what?

BTW:  I'm on a 1.4ghz Athlon XP w/ 512MB RAM.

----------

## RioFL

 *pengo wrote:*   

> I just updated to 2.6 without a problem, but I'm not seeing ANY kind of improvements.
> 
> The system doesn't seem any faster and I still get audio lag from XMMS when I scroll in a webpage.  Is there any way to make sure I'm running the 2.6 kernel?  Should I recompile XMMS, or what?
> 
> BTW:  I'm on a 1.4ghz Athlon XP w/ 512MB RAM.

 

audio lag when scrolling a web page with that machine? hmmm... is the audio you are playing coming off the net or off your hdd?

to check your running kernel at  a terminal window type uname -r  and it will return the running kernel version.

i also suspect your system may be kept busy with something. it is odd that a machine of that power would lag in anything.

now, if the audio is coming off the net then you may very well be reaching the saturation point in your bandwidth causing some packet loss. if you have dsl or broadband of some type, try limiting your xmms on net music to about 1/2 to 1/3 your available bandwidth then run this test again and that should clear it up. if the music is being played from your hard drive, then we need to dig in a bit to figure this out. shouldnt happen.. also if it is being played from your cd player it still shouldnt happen.

2.6.x by its very nature will give noticable improvements in some way.

if you run gkrellm, click on the memory button to let it scroll and see how much free memory you have. same for swap. see if any swap is being used while playing music. if you dont have gkrellm i highly recommend it, but you can open a terminal and run top to see your processor and memory usages in real time.

Chuck

----------

## pengo

Thank you for your help, Chuck!

The problem occurs when I scroll around on any webpage.  The music is being streamed over my network, but the same problem occurs when I'm playing music off of my hard drive.

uname -r returns "2.6.0", so I guess that's not the problem.

top shows that when I scroll in either Firebird or Konqueror, CPU usage spikes to between 60 and 70 percent.  Also, I was under the impression that gkrellm was a Gnome app?  Does it function well in KDE as well?

Thanks again for the help.   :Smile: 

----------

## RioFL

 *pengo wrote:*   

> Thank you for your help, Chuck!
> 
> The problem occurs when I scroll around on any webpage.  The music is being streamed over my network, but the same problem occurs when I'm playing music off of my hard drive.
> 
> uname -r returns "2.6.0", so I guess that's not the problem.
> ...

 

I assume your network is standard ethernet 10/100/1000 ?

2.6.0 had several issues. you might want to try  2.6.1 or 2.6.2-rc1

what kernel 'type' are you running? gentoo sources?

something is odd about that. i have a dual p3-933 and when i scroll using firebird, if i scroll using the mouse wheel, top reports one proc shoots to about 18%. scrolling using the scrollbar arrows, top reports about 30% and if i grab the bar and hold it and move the mouse rapidly up and down the webpage top jumps to about 38%.

what happens to the music if you just scroll one line with a second or 2 between lines? do you hear the interruption? also try using noatun for a test. does it do this with noatun also?

you can run any app. i use kde 3.1.5 and i regularly use gnome applications, did use evolution but not any more, gnomemeeting ,gaim, etc. you can even create a hybrid window manager by mixing elements of gnome into kde (such as gnome's great movable panel system).  you do need either gnome installed or several gnome libraries installed to be able to do this.  gkrellm , i believe, will compile and run even without that. not 100% sure but i believe it will compile using qt as well as gtk (emerge takes care of needs anyway). if I didn't have gkrellm I would go nuts  :Very Happy:   It runs well in any window manager. I have used it with no caveats  in fluxbox, windowmaker, xfce, gnome, enlightenment, kde. as long as it can compile, my impression of it is it will run. hehe i even had windowmaker wm box apps running in kde with no problems either.

Chuck

----------

## RioFL

 *pengo wrote:*   

> Thank you for your help, Chuck!
> 
> The problem occurs when I scroll around on any webpage.  The music is being streamed over my network, but the same problem occurs when I'm playing music off of my hard drive.
> 
> uname -r returns "2.6.0", so I guess that's not the problem.
> ...

 

just thought of something. what video card/driver do you use? what is your performance report using glxgears? open a terminal window, remain as the logged in user, not superuser, and type glxgears and then watch the report scroll in the terminal window for 4 or 5 lines, then cut and paste it here.

also while in a terminal window, please copy/paste the report from the following

cat /proc/interrupts

i hope 2.6.x still supports that  :Smile:  i stopped running 2.6.2 until they have the lm80 sensors support i need and am back to 2.4.22..

Chuck

----------

## pengo

Yes, my network card is 10/100.  

How can I emerge the 2.6.1 kernel?  development-sources seems to just grab 2.6.0.  

Noatun is also affected by this bug, it seems even worse in noatun.  The lag doesn't really happen when I just scroll a line or two at a time.

Thanks for the info about gnome apps.

I couldn't paste info from glxgears--something's messed up with it.  At first, it would whine about not being able to open some sort of window, and now it's telling me the command doesn't exist at all and emerge can't find it either.

```

# cat /proc/interrupts

           CPU0

  0:     966054    IO-APIC-edge  timer

  1:       1066    IO-APIC-edge  i8042

  2:          0          XT-PIC  cascade

 11:          0    IO-APIC-edge  acpi

 14:      21505    IO-APIC-edge  ide0

 15:         19    IO-APIC-edge  ide1

 17:      77227   IO-APIC-level  eth0

 25:      55696   IO-APIC-level  uhci_hcd, uhci_hcd

 26:      14332   IO-APIC-level  VIA686A

NMI:          0

LOC:     967108

ERR:          0

MIS:          0

```

----------

## RioFL

 *pengo wrote:*   

> Yes, my network card is 10/100.  
> 
> How can I emerge the 2.6.1 kernel?  development-sources seems to just grab 2.6.0.  
> 
> Noatun is also affected by this bug, it seems even worse in noatun.  The lag doesn't really happen when I just scroll a line or two at a time.
> ...

 

hmmm.. i dont see a sound card above.. or are you using a usb card?

there is a difference between development-sources and gentoo-dev-sources. i use gentoo-dev-sources. it will deliver 2.6.1

it sounds to me like the system decided glx isnt working right and disabled it. what should happen is after you enter glxgears in the terminal it will open a small window with 3 gears in it rotating, and the numbers will appear every 5 seconds on the terminal window, then press ^C in the terminal window to exit. here is mine to give you an idea what it should look like:

```

gndmstr@eron gndmstr $ glxgears

12064 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2412.800 FPS

13025 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2605.000 FPS

12959 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2591.800 FPS

12516 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2503.200 FPS

gndmstr@eron gndmstr $ 

```

does your vid system support glx? what vid card/chip and driver are you using. i think we need to attack X first here.. this may be the source of your problems. What I will need is is your vidcard make/model, your agp settings in bios, your agp settings in kernel and whether internal or module, and a copy of your XF86Config. For clarity, if it still has all those comments in it from the example file, please edit them out and save it into a temp file to paste here so it is nothing but code. Also do you have interrupts for video enabled in your cmos? if not enable it. something is very odd about your setup but i think in time we can find it. your machine should perform very well and smoothly. the things you say are sending it over the edge should be able to run and have it still 'loafing'.

Chuck

----------

## jetblack

 *RioFL wrote:*   

>  *pengo wrote:*   How can I emerge the 2.6.1 kernel?  development-sources seems to just grab 2.6.0. 
> 
> there is a difference between development-sources and gentoo-dev-sources. i use gentoo-dev-sources. it will deliver 2.6.1

 

If you just want the vanilla sources, then doing

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge development-sources
```

should get you the vanilla 2.6.1 sources.

----------

## pengo

 *RioFL wrote:*   

>  *pengo wrote:*   Yes, my network card is 10/100.  
> 
> How can I emerge the 2.6.1 kernel?  development-sources seems to just grab 2.6.0.  
> 
> Noatun is also affected by this bug, it seems even worse in noatun.  The lag doesn't really happen when I just scroll a line or two at a time.
> ...

 

```

# glxgears

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual

```

I'm running an S3 Savage4.  I'm not quite sure how it's set up, but I'm fairly sure it's a PCI card.  

Here's my XF86Config.  I noticed in there that "load glx" was commented out.  Should I uncomment it so things like glxgears will work?  

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

#    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

#    Load       "glx"

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

#    Option "DontZap"

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "Keyboard"

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

#    Option     "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc102"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/usbmouse"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

#    Option "Resolution"        "256"

#    Option "Protocol"  "Xqueue"

#    Option "BaudRate"  "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"        "150"

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Compaq MV720"

    HorizSync   30-64

    VertRefresh 50-100

vendorname "[Compaq MV720]"

modelname "[Compaq MV720]"

ModeLine "1024x768/76Hz" 85 1024 1032 1152 1360 768 784 787 823

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks     25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xf86config:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "S3 Savage4"

    Driver      "savage"

    VideoRam    32768

vendorname ""

boardname ""

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "S3 Savage4"

    Monitor     "Compaq MV720"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1024x768/76Hz" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

                Virtual 0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1024x768/76Hz" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

                Virtual 0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768/76Hz" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

                Virtual 0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier "Keyboard"

        Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

        Option "XkbLayout" "us"

        Driver "keyboard"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier "Mouse"

        Option "Protocol" ""

        Option "Device" "/dev/mouse"

        Driver "mouse"

        Option "Emulate3Buttons"

        Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

```

I don't know where to find the PCI settings, sorry.

----------

## pengo

I got glxgears working as well as the 2.6.1 kernel.  Below is an output of glxgears.  I loaded Mozilla, loaded Gentoo forums mainpage, then scrolled up and down furiously for like 2 or 3 seconds and let it level back off.

```

bash-2.05b# glxgears

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

366 frames in 5.0 seconds = 73.200 FPS

216 frames in 6.0 seconds = 36.000 FPS

216 frames in 6.0 seconds = 36.000 FPS

288 frames in 5.0 seconds = 57.600 FPS

576 frames in 5.0 seconds = 115.200 FPS

720 frames in 5.0 seconds = 144.000 FPS

360 frames in 5.0 seconds = 72.000 FPS

360 frames in 5.0 seconds = 72.000 FPS

216 frames in 6.0 seconds = 36.000 FPS

504 frames in 5.0 seconds = 100.800 FPS

504 frames in 5.0 seconds = 100.800 FPS

```

EDIT:  I tried using the anticipatory scheduler.  No improvement.

----------

## RioFL

[quote="pengo"][quote="RioFL"] *pengo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> # glxgears
> ...

 

ok there will not be much in the way of settings for pci. your system cmos will have whether there is an interrupt enabled for video or not.  you can see if it is a pci card by doing  cat /proc/pci | grep 'VGA'    and it should return to you a line about vga compatible controller. you can also use nano to view the /proc/pci file and search through it <just don't accidently save it:)>. 

we also need to look at your audio. is it onboard or is it a card? what chipset is it? that also will be in the pci file unless it is an isa card. is your audio driver compiled into the kernel or a module? are you using alsa? which driver option are you using for xmms? <arts/alsa/oss>

Chuck

----------

## RioFL

 *pengo wrote:*   

> I got glxgears working as well as the 2.6.1 kernel.  Below is an output of glxgears.  I loaded Mozilla, loaded Gentoo forums mainpage, then scrolled up and down furiously for like 2 or 3 seconds and let it level back off.
> 
> ```
> 
> bash-2.05b# glxgears
> ...

 

this definitely is too slow and will cause your system to pause when it should not.  Do you have preemptible kernel enabled? if not please enable it. it should make an improvement.

otherwise lets run through the things in my last msg and see if we cant make some sense out of this.. it is definitely not right as it sits.

----------

## RioFL

 *pengo wrote:*   

> I got glxgears working as well as the 2.6.1 kernel.  Below is an output of glxgears.  I loaded Mozilla, loaded Gentoo forums mainpage, then scrolled up and down furiously for like 2 or 3 seconds and let it level back off.
> 
> ```
> 
> bash-2.05b# glxgears
> ...

 

Sorry I didn't notice this at first read... DRI MISSING... enable that in your XF86Config also.

----------

## pengo

```

# cat /proc/pci | grep 'VGA'

    VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. ProSavage KM133 (rev 3).

```

Also:  more info from just "cat /proc/pci"

```

  Bus  0, device   7, function  5:

    Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, In VT82C686 AC97 Audio  (rev 80).

      IRQ 26.

      I/O at 0x1000 [0x10ff].

      I/O at 0x1414 [0x1417].

      I/O at 0x1410 [0x1413].

    VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. ProSavage KM133 (rev 3).

      IRQ 16.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  Min Gnt=4.Max Lat=255.

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xe8100000 [0xe817ffff].

      Prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xf0000000 [0xf7ffffff].

```

I am using OSS in XMMS, for some reason.  DiskWriter and eSound are the other two options--kdearts and ALSA aren't mentioned.  Maybe this is the problem?

----------

## RioFL

 *pengo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> # cat /proc/pci | grep 'VGA'
> ...

 

oss is fine. i see they both have irq assigned via acpi so that's ok. I don't know a whole lot about AC97 and the via audio chip. I use via chipsets myself in my tiger mb, but I don't have built in sound. I had one experience with ac97 and it was very bad, but to be fair, the motherboard was terrible, and it was in my beginning days with linux when I could crash the system easier than use it. :Smile:  Only thing I do know is that there are a lot of AC97 in use, and few if any complaints, so it must work well. :Smile: 

I know you want to get this done as fast as possible, but to be honest I am a bit tired, been working for the last 15 hrs straight, so I will tackle this tomorrow with a fresh mind. The board info from above is enough to look up the exact model and get some specs from it.

Please double check your compiler options for that 3dnow option to be sure it is in.. this is probably more important in amd  performance than anything else.

One more thing. Some motherboards are very sensitive to which slot the vga adapter is in. Usually the first pci slot next to the agp slot is the best one to use for video.

Chuck

----------

## pengo

I tried recompiling XMMS w/ the 3dnow flag--no improvement.  But, it's been added to my make.conf file so hopefully my system should be faster when it starts running correctly.

Problem's still occuring--gkrellm says that cpu usage is 100% when I'm scrolling.  I dont think top was accurate enough.  I'm also getting like 15% cpu usage just typing this message.  When I idle, I hit around 4%.  

I'm running kernel "2.6.1-gentoo" now, but still no improvement.

EDIT:  Forgot to thank you again for your time.   :Smile:   You've been a great help and people like you deserve medals for all the work you put in with idiots like me.  Thanks!

----------

## RioFL

 *pengo wrote:*   

> I tried recompiling XMMS w/ the 3dnow flag--no improvement.  But, it's been added to my make.conf file so hopefully my system should be faster when it starts running correctly.
> 
> Problem's still occuring--gkrellm says that cpu usage is 100% when I'm scrolling.  I dont think top was accurate enough.  I'm also getting like 15% cpu usage just typing this message.  When I idle, I hit around 4%.  
> 
> I'm running kernel "2.6.1-gentoo" now, but still no improvement.
> ...

 

You are not an idiot:) I am simply, as the movie says 'paying it forward' as well as returning favors that others have done for me. It's how our support system here works.

Ok that info helps a lot. I have some serious research to do. Also just putting 3dnow into your make.conf will not help anything simply because your kernel, all of X and all of KDE were not compiled with it there so even any new compilations using 3dnow will not help unless the lower layers just mentioned also support it. It is recompile time.  :Smile: 

XMMS actually does not use 3dnow except possibly in some of its visual plugins.. its a video thing only.

The cpu usage while using the mouse wheel is disturbing. exactly what mouse do you have (make model). I suspect it is the video activity during scrolling sending it over the edge, but for the sake of completeness we must look at everything.

did you enable dri and dba in the XF86Config and then restart X?

To give you an idea my cpu usage while typing this is about 14%, but it remains between 10% and 28%  since I have at the moment, kde as my primary window manager, 6 kssh windows open, 2 setiathome threads, firebird with 5 tabs running, 2 rxvt terminal windows, gkrellm, a kwrite document open ,  kmail,  kopete. a gdm-flexiserver xnest window where I am logged in as root using fluxbox working on some configurations,  and tightvnc giving me a remote deskop into  my other machine.

Although my machine is dual 933, it should work out approximately the same for your single Athelon faster processor. obviously it isnt so something is not right somewhere. 

My first attack would be the video/gui system, but there may be something else as well. something just does not feel right but i can't put a finger on it yet.

When you run top, what are the top 10 processes listed? also can you include a copy of your entire ps ax listing?

one more very important thing, with gkrellm. go into the cpu configuration and tell it to NOT display nice time as part of the total cpu usage. That will skew everything. My nice time averages 90% usage, displayed separately and not included in my main cpu usage figures so I have a more accurate representation of what the machine is actually doing.

one more test to run. Please log out of kde, hit ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a tty window, log in as root, then type /etc/init.d/xdm stop  (if you are running kdm or gdm) to make sure X is completely unloaded. Then run top and see what your figures are after it settles down for a few seconds. This will tell us whether the resource usage is in the core system, or only in the gui system.  Record your cpu usage with nothing going on in the gui desktop using top, then exit everything as above, and do the same thing without any part of X loaded. If cpu usage is still high, do /etc/init.d/xfs stop if you are running the font server, which you should be. and run top again. if it is low with X unloaded but with xfs still running, then run X by itself to get that ugly desktop it has, and run top once more from one of the terminal windows. if it is good, use another terminal window still in X alone, not kde, and run MozillaFirebird or whatever browser it is you run, and try the scroll tests. you can also run gkrellm if you wish.  This comparison will tell us if it is in the core system, X or KDE.

Also, once you have these figures, if it is X or KDE, recompile them if you have not already to get them to use the 3dnow option, then run the usage test again.

In the meantime I am going to do some charts and research trying to make some sense out of this. Work kept me busy today so I didn't have as much time as I wanted to research your card. Tomorrow should be better  :Smile: 

Chuck

----------

## pengo

Chuck--Thanks so much.   :Smile: 

DRI is enabled.  I couldn't find an option for dba, though.  Do you mean DBE?  DBE's enabled...

I turned off nice time in gkrellm, but am still getting pretty much the same percentages of CPU usage.

I'm using a Kensington optical mouse, "mouse-in-a-box optical pro model # 72112"

Here's my ps ax info:

```

bash-2.05b# ps ax

  PID TTY      STAT   TIME COMMAND

    1 ?        S      0:03 init [3]

    2 ?        SW     0:00 [migration/0]

    3 ?        SWN    0:00 [ksoftirqd/0]

    4 ?        SW<    0:00 [events/0]

    5 ?        SW<    0:00 [kblockd/0]

    6 ?        SW     0:00 [khubd]

    7 ?        SW     0:00 [pdflush]

    8 ?        SW     0:00 [pdflush]

    9 ?        SW     0:00 [kswapd0]

   10 ?        SW<    0:00 [aio/0]

   11 ?        SW     0:00 [kseriod]

   12 ?        SW     0:00 [kjournald]

  162 ?        S      0:00 /sbin/devfsd /dev

 3123 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/smbd

 3125 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/nmbd

 3165 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/syslog-ng

 3171 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/cron

 3202 ?        S      0:00 /usr/bin/perl /usr/libexec/webmin/miniserv.pl /etc/we

 3265 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/xinetd -pidfile /var/run/xinetd.pid -stayal

 3276 tty1     S      0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty1 linux

 3277 tty2     S      0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

 3278 tty3     S      0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

 3279 tty4     S      0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

 3280 tty5     S      0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

 3281 tty6     S      0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

 3294 ?        S      0:00 /usr/kde/3.1/bin/kdm

 3296 ?        S      3:51 /etc/X11/X -auth /var/run/xauth/A:0-ju5HZl

 3297 ?        S      0:00 -:0

 3319 ?        S      0:00 /bin/sh /etc/X11/Sessions/kde-3.1.4

 3363 ?        S      0:00 /bin/sh --login /usr/kde/3.1/bin/startkde

 3380 ?        S      0:00 kdeinit: Running...

 3383 ?        S      0:00 kdeinit: dcopserver --nosid

 3386 ?        S      0:00 kdeinit: klauncher

 3388 ?        S      0:00 kdeinit: kded

 3405 ?        S      0:01 //usr/kde/3.1/bin/artsd -F 10 -S 4096 -s 60 -m artsme

 3407 ?        S      0:00 kdeinit: knotify

 3408 ?        S      0:00 kwrapper ksmserver

 3410 ?        S      0:00 kdeinit: ksmserver

 3411 ?        S      0:01 kdeinit: kwin -session 105f5d0dbc00010728583290000002

 3414 ?        S      0:01 kdeinit: kdesktop

 3416 ?        S      0:03 kdeinit: kicker

 3417 ?        S      0:00 kdeinit: kio_file file /tmp/ksocket-root/klauncherEit

 3420 ?        S      0:00 kdeinit: klipper

 3422 ?        S      0:01 kdeinit: konsole -session 105667c29100010753961480000

 3423 ?        S      0:00 korgac --miniicon korganizer

 3430 pts/0    S      0:00 /bin/bash

 3431 ?        S      0:00 kalarmd --login

 3433 pts/0    S      0:20 gkrellm2

 3607 ?        S      0:00 /bin/sh /usr/bin/MozillaFirebird

 3613 ?        S      0:00 /bin/sh /usr/lib/MozillaFirebird/run-mozilla.sh /usr/

 3619 ?        S      0:14 /usr/lib/MozillaFirebird/MozillaFirebird-bin

 3623 ?        S      0:00 /usr/lib/MozillaFirebird/MozillaFirebird-bin

 3624 ?        S      0:00 /usr/lib/MozillaFirebird/MozillaFirebird-bin

 3625 ?        S      0:00 /usr/lib/MozillaFirebird/MozillaFirebird-bin

 3626 ?        S      0:00 /usr/lib/MozillaFirebird/MozillaFirebird-bin

 3639 pts/0    R      0:00 ps ax

```

I got between 0% and 0.3% CPU usage in all places.  However, when I tried to stop XFS, I got the following:

```

bash-2.05b# /etc/init.d/xfs stop

 * ERROR:  "xfs" has not yet been started.

```

This happens even when KDE is running.

Also, I'll post my dmesg output in case it'll help.

```

bash-2.05b# dmesg

Linux version 2.6.1-gentoo (root@hook) (gcc version 3.2.3 20030422 (Gentoo Linux 1.4 3.2.3-r1, propolice)) #1 SMP Wed Jan 28 10:25:56 MST 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e6c00 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001dff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001dff0000 - 000000001dfffc00 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001dfffc00 - 000000001e000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fffc0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

479MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 122864

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 118768 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 PTLTD                                     ) @ 0x000f7850

ACPI: RSDT (v001 PTLTD    RSDT   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x1dffb32e

ACPI: FADT (v001 HP     Maui     0x06040000 PTL  0x00000001) @ 0x1dfffb14

ACPI: MADT (v001 PTLTD    APIC   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x1dfffb88

ACPI: BOOT (v001 PTLTD  $SBFTBL$ 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x1dfffbd8

ACPI: DSDT (v001     HP   Moorea 0x06040000 MSFT 0x0100000b) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x0b] enabled)

Processor #11 6:6 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x00] address[0xfec00000] global_irq_base[0x0])

IOAPIC[0]: Assigned apic_id 0

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 0, version 17, address 0xfec00000, IRQ 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 high edge)

ACPI BALANCE SET

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Building zonelist for node : 0

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hdb3

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order 11: 16384 bytes)

Detected 1399.946 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Memory: 481504k/491456k available (2719k kernel code, 9204k reserved, 957k data, 172k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 2752.51 BogoMIPS

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU:     After all inits, caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000020

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1600+ stepping 02

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 731.85 usecs.

task migration cache decay timeout: 1 msecs.

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Total of 1 processors activated (2752.51 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

init IO_APIC IRQs

 IO-APIC (apicid-pin) 0-0, 0-16, 0-17, 0-18, 0-19, 0-20, 0-21, 0-22, 0-23 not connected.

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=-1

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 1399.0383 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 266.0549 MHz.

Starting migration thread for cpu 0

CPUS done 8

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd7ee, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20031203

    ACPI-1120: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.PIB_.SIO0._INI] (Node ddf61d60), AE_AML_UNINITIALIZED_LOCAL

    ACPI-1120: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.PIB_.SIO0.LPT_._INI] (Node ddf619e0), AE_AML_UNINITIALIZED_LOCAL

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKU] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKS] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PPB_._PRT]

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKU] enabled at IRQ 9

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (0-9 -> 0x71 -> IRQ 9 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:07[D] -> 0-9 -> IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKS] enabled at IRQ 10

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (0-10 -> 0x79 -> IRQ 10 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:07[C] -> 0-10 -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 10

Pin 0-10 already programmed

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (0-16 -> 0xa9 -> IRQ 16 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:0d[A] -> 0-16 -> IRQ 16

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (0-17 -> 0xb1 -> IRQ 17 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:0d[B] -> 0-17 -> IRQ 17

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (0-18 -> 0xb9 -> IRQ 18 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:0d[C] -> 0-18 -> IRQ 18

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (0-19 -> 0xc1 -> IRQ 19 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:0d[D] -> 0-19 -> IRQ 19

Pin 0-17 already programmed

Pin 0-18 already programmed

Pin 0-19 already programmed

Pin 0-16 already programmed

Pin 0-18 already programmed

Pin 0-19 already programmed

Pin 0-16 already programmed

Pin 0-17 already programmed

Pin 0-17 already programmed

Pin 0-18 already programmed

Pin 0-19 already programmed

Pin 0-16 already programmed

Pin 0-16 already programmed

number of MP IRQ sources: 15.

number of IO-APIC #0 registers: 24.

testing the IO APIC.......................

IO APIC #0......

.... register #00: 00000000

.......    : physical APIC id: 00

.......    : Delivery Type: 0

.......    : LTS          : 0

.... register #01: 00178011

.......     : max redirection entries: 0017

.......     : PRQ implemented: 1

.......     : IO APIC version: 0011

.... register #02: 00000000

.......     : arbitration: 00

.... IRQ redirection table:

 NR Log Phy Mask Trig IRR Pol Stat Dest Deli Vect:

 00 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 01 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    39

 02 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    31

 03 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    41

 04 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    49

 05 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    51

 06 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    59

 07 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    61

 08 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    69

 09 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    71

 0a 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    79

 0b 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    81

 0c 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    89

 0d 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    91

 0e 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    99

 0f 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    A1

 10 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    A9

 11 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    B1

 12 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    B9

 13 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    C1

 14 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 15 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 16 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 17 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

IRQ to pin mappings:

IRQ0 -> 0:2

IRQ1 -> 0:1

IRQ3 -> 0:3

IRQ4 -> 0:4

IRQ5 -> 0:5

IRQ6 -> 0:6

IRQ7 -> 0:7

IRQ8 -> 0:8

IRQ9 -> 0:9-> 0:9

IRQ10 -> 0:10-> 0:10

IRQ11 -> 0:11

IRQ12 -> 0:12

IRQ13 -> 0:13

IRQ14 -> 0:14

IRQ15 -> 0:15

IRQ16 -> 0:16

IRQ17 -> 0:17

IRQ18 -> 0:18

IRQ19 -> 0:19

.................................... done.

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'

SBF: Simple Boot Flag extension found and enabled.

SBF: Setting boot flags 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

devfs: v1.22 (20021013) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

udf: registering filesystem

Applying VIA southbridge workaround.

PCI: Enabling Via external APIC routing

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1)

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

request_module: failed /sbin/modprobe -- parport_lowlevel. error = -16

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

[drm:drm_init] *ERROR* Cannot initialize the agpgart module.

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP(,...)]

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

parport_pc: Via 686A parallel port: io=0x378

Using anticipatory io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.26

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:12.0 (0000 -> 0003)

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xde808400, 00:e0:18:4b:f6:0e, IRQ 17

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139C'

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

hda: WDC WD600AB-22CDB0, ATA DISK drive

hdb: Maxtor 94091U8, ATA DISK drive

hdc: HP CD-Writer cd16b, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: SAMSUNG DVD-ROM SD-616F, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 117231408 sectors (60022 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2

hdb: max request size: 128KiB

hdb: 78165360 sectors (40020 MB) w/512KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0: p1 p2 p3

hdc: ATAPI 40X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

hdd: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache

drivers/usb/host/uhci-hcd.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: irq 9, io base 00001420

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: irq 9, io base 00001440

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.0rc2.

request_module: failed /sbin/modprobe -- snd-card-0. error = -16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:07.5 to 64

hub 1-0:1.0: new USB device on port 1, assigned address 2

ALSA device list:

  #0: VIA 82C686A/B rev50 at 0x1000, irq 10

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.

EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.

hub 1-0:1.0: new USB device on port 2, assigned address 3

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: ctrl urb status -32 received

input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [Kensington USB Input Device] on usb-0000:00:07.2-2

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 172k freed

Adding 7748992k swap on /dev/hdb2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hdb3, internal journal

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, half-duplex, lpa 0x40A1

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 disabled by hub (EMI?), re-enabling...<6>usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 3

hub 1-0:1.0: new USB device on port 2, assigned address 4

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: ctrl urb status -32 received

input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [Kensington USB Input Device] on usb-0000:00:07.2-2

```

There are some parts in there where it complains about things--thought it might help.   :Smile: 

Thanks again

----------

## RioFL

 *pengo wrote:*   

> Chuck--Thanks so much.  
> 
> DRI is enabled.  I couldn't find an option for dba, though.  Do you mean DBE?  DBE's enabled...
> 
> I turned off nice time in gkrellm, but am still getting pretty much the same percentages of CPU usage.
> ...

 

since you are using the startx method rather than xdm you should not need to stop xdm since it isnt running.

I always get that option wrong.. it is dga

This is the default to omit it. With some cards it works best with that option commented out. Here is my module section:

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "glx"

    Load        "dri"

        Load    "speedo"

        Load    "xtrap"

        Load    "record"

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

leave the subsection parts and comment out the option omit xfree86-dga and see if that helps or hinders. if it made no change then leave it back in as the default. In my case my card did not like it enabled and worked much better without it.

ok. your configuration for the mouse should not cause problems.

are you running samba to share a resource? as an experiment, disconnect the resource/unmount remote drive , whatever it is doing and stop smbd and nmbd and see if that helps any at all.

also for now as a test, remove your webmin process. basically make it as bare as possible, then add items back one at a time testing resource usage with each addition.

have an early day tomorrow (start at 5am) so i wont be replying any more tonight. hope these tests reveal something. i think though you will need to recompile XFree and kde with 3dnow enabled.

Chuck

[/code]

----------

## RioFL

hmmm try starting xfs then before any gui is running..

/etc/init.d/xfs start

double check the install doc if installation of it is needed. 

if it loads ok, and kde seems to like it which i believe it will, then set it up in defaults so it runs before startx.. rc-update add xfs default

your dmesg is pretty standard. the parport lowlevel complaint is because it cant find a printer hooked up to the parallel port most likely.

and the agpgart should not be loaded since you have a pci card. it is erroring because it cannot find a card plugged into the agp slot.

both of those errors are harmless however and should not affect your situation.

Chuck

----------

## pengo

A step forward and a million steps back.

I booted my system today and for some reason sound has completely stopped functioning.  

I can't get any sound anywhere and don't know why   :Shocked: .

However, I added DGA support and XFS.  Programs seem to open significantly faster but the scrolling problem still hasn't been fixed.

An interesting thing, though:  If I scroll furiously in an empty tab in Mozilla, CPU usage shoots up  to 70% or so.  An EMPTY TAB!  Odd...

----------

## RioFL

 *pengo wrote:*   

> A step forward and a million steps back.
> 
> I booted my system today and for some reason sound has completely stopped functioning.  
> 
> I can't get any sound anywhere and don't know why  .
> ...

 

Welcome to computers:)

are you loading your sound as modules or is it built into the kernel? have you looked aet dmesg for any mention of the ac97 and what it may have to say about it?

The noticably faster opening of programs is a big step forward. furious scrolling is no test. ev ery browser on every machine on every os will cause cpu to jump very high on unusually fast scrolls. it simply is not done in normal usage (furious=grabbing scroll bar and sliding it up and down rapidly). I will admit that 100% is a bit unusual, i would expect more like 60-70%.

have you checked to be sure your vid card is in the #1 pci slot next to the agp slot? this is important on many boards.

i assume you tried rebooting to get your sound back. the system logs should show some kind of error. if not, it may be possible that sound loaded ok but the mixer is muted? 

Chuck

----------

## pengo

Well, somehow my sound had become unmuted.  Sorry, I'm an idiot.

I can't really check the card position.  The computer's my dad and he's for some reason adamant about me not opening it up.

I'm going to dig around in the kernel configuration thing and see if I can find anything about my video card drivers.  Does that stuff even go in the kernel?

EDIT:  Did some digging around and found that the S3 Savage4 is natively supported by 2.6.1!  It's an "I2C" device, apparently.  There was support for both my sound card and my video card in the I2C section.  I'm recompiling the kernel now--hopefully there's some improvement.

EDIT2:  No improvement   :Evil or Very Mad: .  Do I have to tell the cards to use the drivers in the kernel, somehow?  Or should I compile them as modules and modprobe them?

----------

## RioFL

 *pengo wrote:*   

> Well, somehow my sound had become unmuted.  Sorry, I'm an idiot.
> 
> I can't really check the card position.  The computer's my dad and he's for some reason adamant about me not opening it up.
> 
> I'm going to dig around in the kernel configuration thing and see if I can find anything about my video card drivers.  Does that stuff even go in the kernel?
> ...

 

the card has no clue how to use drivers. the drivers use the card. i2c usually is a character sensing device such as temp sensors. the drivers you need would be located under the agp/video and sound titles if there at all.

whether you use stuff within the kernel or as modules is totally up to you. while testing it is advisable to use modules since they are easier to change/unload/reload but once everything is configured it is your choice. i am a fan of monolithic kernels using no modules at all wherever possible. example, my present kernel only uses the nvidia module driver everything else is internal.

----------

## crippledcanary

At the time of writing dev-sources got me the 2.6.1 version of the kernel.

Configuring using gconfig and compiling went Ok.

Booting with the new kernel is fine but when I get inside gnome and start a console the window is blank, only a blinking cursor in the top left corner.

All menues and window decoration is ok... its the console contents that is missing. Dont know if has anything to do with the new kernel but it works if I reboot using my 2.4.21 kernel.

----------

## pengo

Bump.  At this point I'm really sure the problem can be attributed to my video card.  More research tells me the card is a ProSavage, not a Savage4, as I had previously suspected.

Does gentoo support the ProSavage?

----------

## surf27

Good news; badnews.  Linux does not yet support DRI on Savage 4 video cards. ref: http://dri.sourcerorge.net.  I have the same problem..  I'm getting a GeForce TI4200 card as soon as I can>  Cheers.

----------

## pengo

Is a ProSavage a Savage4?  I'm really uneducated on the whole S3 line, sadly  :Sad: 

----------

## SuperJesus

Hey I went to 2.6 and when my computer boots all the text is garbled but after a few seconds it is all clear again

----------

## jkeeney

 *gamezfreak wrote:*   

> 
> 
> VFS: Cannot open root device "hdb2" or hdb2
> 
> Please append a correct "root=" boot option
> ...

 

I got the same message when I tried to run 2.6.1.  How was this problem fixed?

Thanks,

j

----------

## Siraris

I just upgraded from 2.4->2.6  I was running LVM on 2.4 and I uninstalled LVM and emerged LVM2.  Now when I boot, the LVM manager doesn't even start.  Does anyone know why this could be or a way to fix it?  I enabled multi-device support and whatnot as this thread suggested but nothing is working.

I am going to type out the errors:

It gets to *Mounting local filesystems...

then says

mount: special device /dev/vg/usr does not exist 

mount: special device /dev/vg/var does not exist.

mount: special device /dev/vg/opt does not exist. 

mount: special device /dev/vg/home does not exist

* Some local filesystems failed to mount

few more lines, then:

Could not create needed directory '/var/lib/init.d/softscripts'!

Could not create needed directory '/var/lib/init.d/snapshot'!

Could not create needed directory '/var/lib/init.d/options''!

Could not create needed directory '/var/lib/init.d/started'!

ln: creating symbolic link '/var/lib/init.d/started/checkroot' to '/etc/init.d/checkroot': No such file or directory

Gives about 4 other /var/lib errors 

then 

localmount': No such file or directory

/sbin/rc: line 376: install: command not found

/sbin/rc: line 421 install: command not found

then a ton of other ln: errors with /var/lib

Does this help at all?

----------

## sanity

Gentoo doesn't try to start lvm unless it detects that you have lvm support.  That means you probably want to do things like add dm_mod to your autoload.  Is there a doc on this?

----------

## karmapolice

 *jkeeney wrote:*   

>  *gamezfreak wrote:*   
> 
> VFS: Cannot open root device "hdb2" or hdb2
> 
> Please append a correct "root=" boot option
> ...

 

hey man,

the following thread might help out.  i had the same problem but found a solution therein.

check it

this one might also be useful: check it

----------

## Boris27

 *jkeeney wrote:*   

>  *gamezfreak wrote:*   
> 
> VFS: Cannot open root device "hdb2" or hdb2
> 
> Please append a correct "root=" boot option
> ...

 

I had this too. Compile support for your chipset in your kernel, under ATA devices.

----------

## graybeard

```

root@gentoo dan # uname -a

Linux gentoo.home 2.6.2-gentoo #3 Tue Feb 10 22:18:45 EST 2004 i686 Celeron (Coppermine) GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

 :Very Happy:   :Cool: 

Just wanted to say thanks!

-dan

----------

## venkat

[quote="Boris27"] *jkeeney wrote:*   

>  *gamezfreak wrote:*   
> 
> VFS: Cannot open root device "hdb2" or hdb2
> 
> Please append a correct "root=" boot option
> ...

 

I had this too. My fix was to add MS-DOS partition on Advanced partition options. I had partitioned my harddrive in windows earlier.

----------

## eeknay

is there a way to somehow move the old kernel-config to the new one. the thing is that i'm not so sure about all the things i need to put into the kernel....HELP  :Smile: 

-eeknay

----------

## G-Style

It takes a while for my mouse to start working, after I move it around a few times then it acutally works. How do I actually make it more responsive?

----------

## entob

 *eeknay wrote:*   

> is there a way to somehow move the old kernel-config to the new one. the thing is that i'm not so sure about all the things i need to put into the kernel....HELP 
> 
> -eeknay

 

Taken from http://kerneltrap.org/node/view/799

```
make oldconfig
```

This build option will prove extremely useful to you as you upgrade to newer and newer 2.6 kernels. At first glance it looks identical to the plain 'make config', however 'oldconfig' reads your current .config settings and automatically answers for you based on these settings, only prompting you for new configuration choices. To use, simply copy in your old .config file, then type 'make oldconfig'.

----------

## robfish

This works for me...

cd /usr/src

cp linux/.config /usr/src/linux-2.6.1-rc1/  (- to location of new kernel)

cd

ls -l /usr/src/linux

rm /usr/src/linux && ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.1-rc1/ /usr/src/linux (- linux-2.6.1-rc1 represents the name of the new kernel)

ls -l /usr/src/linux (- to check the symlink)

cd /usr/src/linux

make oldconfig

make && make modules_install

mount /boot/

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.1 (- or whatever name you give it)

Edit /boot/grub/grub.conf to point to the new kernel

Reboot

emerge nvidia-kernel

emerge nvidia-glx

reboot

----------

## elec999

Can someone show me an example of what they added to their grub config in order to boot kernel 2.6.

----------

## elec999

Can someone show me a sample config of their grub with the new kernel 2.6.3.

Thanks

----------

## Humbled

 *elec999 wrote:*   

> Can someone show me an example of what they added to their grub config in order to boot kernel 2.6.

 

It's basically the same, although I'm sure there are new and different parameters you could pass in.  vga=788 doesn't seem to change the resolution anymore.  Maybe I forgot to compile support for something.

Anyway, getting down to tacks and nails, you'll want to add something like

```

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.4-rc1

root (hd0,4)

kernel (hd0,4)/kernel-2.6.4_rc1 root=/dev/hda7

```

Note that you'll need to modify the location of the root partition to reflect your configuration, as well as the name of the kernel image.  The () part actually represents the /boot part, so if you don't need to write (hd0,0)/boot/kern.... (although /boot/boot is a symlink to .)

Also note that if you're using a genkernel, things are different, but I'm not sure how because I don't use genkernel.  :Wink: 

If you're still having trouble, you could throw your grub.conf up here and a guru could help you figure out how to change it.

H

----------

## scarr

 *Humbled wrote:*   

> 
> 
> It's basically the same, although I'm sure there are new and different parameters you could pass in.  vga=788 doesn't seem to change the resolution anymore.  Maybe I forgot to compile support for something.
> 
> 

 

If you use genkernel it ends with some nice kernel config stuff for you to try.  It also tells you what you must put in your params for the kernel to run at all.

The param vga=0x317 works pretty good.  It also says something about splash=verbose.

----------

## Humbled

 *scarr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> If you use genkernel it ends with some nice kernel config stuff for you to try.  It also tells you what you must put in your params for the kernel to run at all.
> 
> The param vga=0x317 works pretty good.  It also says something about splash=verbose.

 

I'll have to check that out.  I really do enjoy having a "big" console, even if I'm only in it as fast as I can startx (GDM and such leave a bad taste in my mouth).

----------

## ukj

 *OneOfOne wrote:*   

> another tinny tip 
> 
> a simple 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Just thought I should share what I do...

1. Do make menuconfig

2. cp .config /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86-2.XXXX

3. genkernel all

genkernel copies the default config file from /etc/kernel/ where I put my own .config. Kernel compilation has become a breeze!

----------

## guard0

 *Siraris wrote:*   

> I just upgraded from 2.4->2.6  I was running LVM on 2.4 and I uninstalled LVM and emerged LVM2.  Now when I boot, the LVM manager doesn't even start.  Does anyone know why this could be or a way to fix it?  I enabled multi-device support and whatnot as this thread suggested but nothing is working.
> 
> I am going to type out the errors:
> 
> It gets to *Mounting local filesystems...
> ...

 

i think what you want is:

Device Drivers  --->

 Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)  --->

   [*] Multiple devices driver support (RAID and LVM)

   < >   RAID support

   <M>   Device mapper support

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/lvm2.xml should help you out

----------

## Moriah

I have a system set up and working under 2.4.25 using lvm.  I am using either ext3 or reiserfs (depending on the box's purpose) for all filesystems on all my machines; this box uses ext3.  The only non-lvm filesystem is /boot, which is  a primary partition formatted as ext2.  Even my swap is under lvm,    :Very Happy: 

Now I discover that to fulfill this machine's purpose in life, I have to run it under a 2.6 flavor of kernel.    :Evil or Very Mad: 

I need the 2.6 kernel because this machine is destined to be an ipsec tunnel server, and I apparently need 2.6 to support all the modes I need.  It must be able to accept a connection from a dynamic ip on a box running various microsoft os's, Mac OS-X, and various linuxes and bsd's.  It is basically going to be a VPN tie point for a bunch of diverse road warriors, so they can all access the home network, and all appear to be on the same lan with each other when they are connected.  In particular, remote roving laptop video conferencing must be supported.  NAT traversal is deliberately being avoided for now, because some of the clients do not support it.

All that is mainly to explain why I have to use 2.6 after I had a basic system up and running 2.4.25.

I use rsync for backup, and I have been configuring all my other boxes to run 2.4.25 and lvm so I could use the snapshot feature of lvm to freeze the filesystems during backup operations.

If I cannot do snapshots under lvm-2 on the 2.6 kernels, then I will have to forgo lvm altogether on the vpn server, as I need the 2.6 kernel to support the ipsec vpn tunnel stuff worse than I need snapshotted backups.

Does lvm-2 under a 2.6.* kernel support snapshots yet?

----------

## curmudgeon

I have already posted this in "networking," but since

it happened as a result of updating the kernel from 2.4

to 2.6, maybe somebody here will have an answer for

me. :)

After I upgraded the kernel, all the things that I had

worried the most about (sound, video, changing to

udev) worked flawlessly. What failed? SSH!

For details, see:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1422837

----------

